# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Make Something Horrible 2019

## Zerger

Hello les loulous,

C'est reparti pour un tour, le nouveau Make Something Horrible 2019 est là!  ::lol:: 

Toutes les infos ici:
https://itch.io/jam/make-something-horrible-2019

Le thème de cette année est vaste, mais je sens qu'il y a du potentiel pour de bons délires  ::):

----------


## Louck

Bon par contre j'ai pas beaucoup de temps, mais j'espère que je pourrais faire quelque chose de con  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zerger

C'est bon, j'ai mon idée. Par contre, à voir si j'aurais le temps de tout faire, ca risque d'etre ambitieux  ::P:

----------


## Pollux568

Pas beaucoup de temps ni d'idées pour l'instant, mais je ne peux pas rater cette game jam :D

----------


## Louck

Bon après réflexion - au risque d'être un peu HS - je vais partir sur le thème suivant: les chats de discussions (de Twitch) et les débats houleux entre utilisateurs du net. Ou simplement "Twitch".

En gros c'est un petit jeu multijoueurs: le jeu débute avec deux équipes - bleu et rouge. Chaque joueur du canal de discussion débute dans une de ces deux équipes et avec un certain nombre d'HP, qui s'incrémente de façon régulier. Si les HP tombe à 0, le joueur est détruit et ne peut plus jouer. Le but du jeu est de détruire tous les joueurs de l'équipe adverse.

Pour cela, il faut envoyer des messages en spécifiant sa cible: "Louck est un enfoiré", "Louck est communiste", "Je connais de Louck, il nous veut du mal", etc...
Le message sera envoyé directement à l'utilisateur souhaité, comme une balle tirée par un pistolet. Plus le message est long, plus les dégâts seront importants.
Cependant! L'envoie d'un message coûte aussi des HP. Donc il faut faire attention à ce qu'on envoie et à qui: On peut très rapidement tomber à 0 HP si on ne fait pas attention.

Selon la cible choisie, le message envoyé peut avoir plusieurs actions:
- Si la cible est un ennemi, le message va l'endommage.
- Si la cible est un allié, le message va le soigner.
- Si aucune cible n'est spécifié (ou si on spécifie soit même), au lieu de dépenser des HP, on se régénère plus rapidement.

Je pense que c'est un bon début pour un petit foutoir  :;): .

D'un point de vue technique, c'est surtout un jeu sous Unity qui devra être streamé sur Twitch. Le streamer doit spécifié ses identifiants API pour pouvoir connecter le jeu au chat, afin que les viewers puissent interagir avec.

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Hello tout le monde !

Comme il s'agit d'(in)adapter un jeu, j'ai quelques doutes sur ce qu'on a le droit de faire ou non.
Dans les instructions, il est indiqué qu'on peut donner n'importe quel titre, du coup on est complètement libre sur les noms ? Je peux faire un _Aliens_ avec _Ellen Ripley_ ou _Bishop_ ?
Pareil en ce qui concerne les medias : on peut lire 


> vous devez disposer des droits sur toutes les éléments graphiques, sonores et autres utilisés dans votre jeu.


 est-ce que ça veut dire que si on siffle l'air de Jurassic Park c'est mort !? Ou si on découpe salement un perso de StarWars et on dégrade la qualité (genre pour faire un effet retro 16-bits like) c'est bon ??

Voilà désolé d'être aussi tatillon, mais ça m'ennuierait de commencer un projet où la moitié des ressources utilisées ne seraient pas valides.

Merci pour vos retours et bonne chance à tous  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

> Pareil en ce qui concerne les medias : on peut lire  est-ce que ça veut dire que si on siffle l'air de Jurassic Park c'est mort !? Ou si on découpe salement un perso de StarWars et on dégrade la qualité (genre pour faire un effet retro 16-bits like) c'est bon ??


Je pense que tu es tranquille dans ce cas....

----------


## Louck

Au pire ca doit être de la parodie.

----------


## Pollux568

> Hello tout le monde !
> 
> Comme il s'agit d'(in)adapter un jeu, j'ai quelques doutes sur ce qu'on a le droit de faire ou non.
> Dans les instructions, il est indiqué qu'on peut donner n'importe quel titre, du coup on est complètement libre sur les noms ? Je peux faire un _Aliens_ avec _Ellen Ripley_ ou _Bishop_ ?
> Pareil en ce qui concerne les medias : on peut lire  est-ce que ça veut dire que si on siffle l'air de Jurassic Park c'est mort !? Ou si on découpe salement un perso de StarWars et on dégrade la qualité (genre pour faire un effet retro 16-bits like) c'est bon ??
> 
> Voilà désolé d'être aussi tatillon, mais ça m'ennuierait de commencer un projet où la moitié des ressources utilisées ne seraient pas valides.
> 
> Merci pour vos retours et bonne chance à tous


Tant que tu ne vends rien, et a fortiori si c'est dans un esprit parodique, tu ne risques rien du tout  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon après réflexion - au risque d'être un peu HS - je vais partir sur le thème suivant: les chats de discussions (de Twitch) et les débats houleux entre utilisateurs du net. Ou simplement "Twitch".
> 
> [...].


Effectivement, ça peut vite devenir le bourdel...
Surtout si tu ajoutes des mots clés random qui ajoutent des fonctions, du style une attaque qui vise tout le monde à la fois, ou la prochaine attaque fait double dommages, etc...

Personnellement je suis en train d'envisager un "Prospectus, please" : un jeu où on doit fouiller un catalogue de pub Lidl ou Intermarché pour y déceler les éventuelles erreurs (à la "paper, please" pour ceux qui connaissent ^^) :D

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Tant que tu ne vends rien, et a fortiori si c'est dans un esprit parodique, tu ne risques rien du tout


Je pense que pour un projet comme Make Something Horrible tu dois avoir raison. Mais dans l'absolu t'as des auteurs comme unfauxgraphiste qui ont eu de gros soucis pour de la parodie sans que ce soit lucratif (cf : l'affaire Moulinsart).

Mon souci c'est juste d'éviter d'éventuels problèmes aux organisateurs.

----------


## Taro

> Mon souci c'est juste d'éviter d'éventuels problèmes aux organisateurs.


Ils ne sont absolument pas responsables de ce qui est uploadé par les participants, donc tu peux être tranquille là-dessus.

----------


## Taro

Tain j'ai pas mal d'idées mais va me falloir beaucoup de temps dessus, et franchement c'est soit le boulot soit les vacances sur ce mois d'Août, ça va être chaud  ::P:

----------


## Taro

J'ai déjà imaginé 5 concepts, ça va être dur d'en choisir un parmi le tout.
Je pense que je les publierai après ; soit à la fin, soit une fois parti sur l'un deux (lequel restera donc confidentiel jusqu'à la disponibilité du jeu ou mon abandon éventuel).
 ::):

----------


## Zerger

Sinon largue les dans une arêne avec des caisses d'armes aléatoires. Tu implémenteras le dernier qui reste en vie

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Hello,

Je me suis inscrit, je pense être en léger HS mais bon on verra. Un jeu pour Noël Malware en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Taro

> Sinon largue les dans une arêne avec des caisses d'armes aléatoires. Tu implémenteras le dernier qui reste en vie


Noooon pitié pas un battle-royale pour ensuite décider du jeu à coder  ::wacko:: 
Puis bon, c'est réglé, hier j'ai fait une longue session de modélisation 3D qui valide définitivement le choix du concept (dernier en date sur ma liste).




> Je me suis inscrit, je pense être en léger HS mais bon on verra.


Idem, y'a moyen que ce soit vu, au moins partiellement, comme du HS.
Mais bon tant pis...

En fait c'est un peu limitant cette histoire de faire quelque chose d'horrible, parce que perso, à part tout bruiter à la bouche et faire des dessins moches je vois pas trop quoi faire.
Si le gameplay est mal branlé, ça va saouler les gens et ils vont arrêter de jouer en 20 secondes chrono (à part peut-être les jurys qui se sacrifient le temps de tester nos jeux, mais bon, je trouve que c'est aussi important que le jeu soit joué par les autres participants).
Et on peut pas faire un truc qui plante de façon random sinon c'est hors-limites.
Fin bref.
Grou.

C'est probablement là l'avantage de ce dernier concept que j'ai choisi : le gameplay sera assez simple mais il sera long et relou de faire ce qu'on nous demande.
Je pense que ça rentre dans les conditions (horrible mais stable et jouable).

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Hop, j'ai créé ma page itch.io : https://grrrmbl.itch.io/the-b-men

Je maintiens également un bog développeur, n'hésitez pas à lire j'essaie de tracer toutes mes étapes de développement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait c'est un peu limitant cette histoire de faire quelque chose d'horrible, parce que perso, à part tout bruiter à la bouche et faire des dessins moches je vois pas trop quoi faire.
> Si le gameplay est mal branlé, ça va saouler les gens et ils vont arrêter de jouer en 20 secondes chrono (à part peut-être les jurys qui se sacrifient le temps de tester nos jeux, mais bon, je trouve que c'est aussi important que le jeu soit joué par les autres participants).



Je suis d'accord, moi j'essaie de tout faire bien mais vu que je suis nul en graphisme l'amateurisme se verra comme le nez sur la figure. Par contre, je vais essayer de faire un vrai jeu, avec une IA, pour que ce soit intéressant à jouer 10 minutes. Je pense qu'il faut partir sur un "petit jeu" pour combler 15 minutes d'attentes chez le docteur par exemple.

----------


## Calys

> En fait c'est un peu limitant cette histoire de faire quelque chose d'horrible


Moi ça m'arrange !
Comme ça je peux faire un jeu merdique et laisser croire aux gens que c'est fait exprès  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> En fait c'est un peu limitant cette histoire de faire quelque chose d'horrible


Normalement y'a pas trop besoin de se forcer

----------


## Louck

*Soir 1:*

Bon, il existe des libs (dont TwitchLib) pour pouvoir instancier un chatbot twitch sous Unity avec quelques sample, c'est cool. Le plus gros soucis était de récupérer le token pour authentifier le bot: celui fournit par Twitch est biaisé. J'ai du passer par un site tiers pour avoir un token qui fonctionne.
TwitchLib, même s'il a quelques tutos pour s'initier à son jouet, manque tout de même un peu de documentation. Mais bon, j'ai au moins le nécessaire: un chatbot qui se connecte à un channel et qui peut récupérer des messages utilisateurs (et en envoyer). Ce qui est cool, c'est que je n'ai pas besoin de streamer pour faire fonctionner le bot.

C'étais la partie la plus technique du projet.


Maintenant, je vais essayer de me focaliser sur les mécanismes du jeu, avant de lui brancher les fonctionnalités de Twitch. Je profiterai pour tester une architecture maison.

Vivement que je puisse faire tester mon projet.

EDIT: Je pensais stream ma session de coding, mais j'ai un upload dégueulasse.

----------


## Taro

Bon ça y est j'ai démarré le projet hier soir avec Unity. En 2D je serais resté sur un (super) moteur maison mais bon, là en 3D, fallait aller au plus simple.
Accrochez-vous bien, mes animations se font... en code !
 ::P: 

Mais bon j'avais déjà fait ça avec succès sur un autre projet, du coup j'avais essuyé les plâtres, ce qui m'a permis de mieux m'y prendre cette fois.
Bon le projet est une plaie à mettre en place parce qu'il y a plein de petits éléments qui déclenchent chacun un mécanisme...
Y'a masse d'objets à architecturer, nommer, etc.
Mais j'ai un premier jet de truc qui s'anime, ça commence pas trop mal, je vais poursuivre !
 ::): 

Y'a des gens qui cherchent des concepts ?
Parce qu'au pire je peux partager les 4 autres, que je n'ai pas utilisé.
 :;):

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Arf taronyu26 tu les revends sur eBay tes idées !

----------


## Taro

::XD:: 
Non mais monsieur, allons !

Bon sinon, Unity commence déjà à faire chier, pour détecter des appuis de touche je dois utiliser tantôt le caractère "minuscule" tantôt le "majuscule" comme keycode.
Par exemple si je veux détecter l'appui sur la touche virgule/point d'interrogation, le code virgule fonctionne, donc _"Comma"_.
Par contre pour la touche point-virgule/point c'est le le point qu'il faut utiliser, dont le code est _"Period"_. Woah.
Et pour la touche du point d'exclamation et du caractère paragraphe (je sais même pas si c'est ça son nom), bah j'arrive pas à trouver.

Z'allez me dire ma version date un peu et je pourrais utiliser d'autres touches, certes, mais y'a masse d'inputs pour mon jeu. C'est un des moyens que j'ai trouvé pour que ce soit chiant  ::ninja::

----------


## Cuillère

Un jeu de collecte basé sur La Rafle, ça passe ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Euh...  ::unsure:: 



Sinon, j'ai créé la page pour mon projet : Mauve Jamais-Jardin.

J'ai publié un premier billet de devblog avec une petite vidéo qui montre l'état d'avancement sur les mécanismes de la machine.
Si vous voulez y jeter un œil, c'est cadeau ; si vous faites un retour je le lirai avec plaisir.
 ::): 

Mais vous pouvez aussi vous garder la "surprise" pour plus tard.
 ::P: 

Je vais aussi faire un tour des projets qui ont (déjà) une page.
L'an dernier j'avais trop attendu pour ça, et du coup, d'une part j'étais focalisé sur mon projet, d'autre part il y en avait de plus en plus et ça me décourageait de tous les tester.
Dans un premier temps au moins je devrais pouvoir lire les concepts un à un ; après dans l'idéal j'aimerais les essayer aussi.

----------


## Pollux568

@taronyu26 joli page itch  ::):  par contre je ne connais pas l'anime (ou manga) de base, donc ça ne me parle pas trop pour l'instant.
Je suis curieux de voir les 4 autres projets auxquels tu avais pensé !

----------


## Cuillère

L'adaptation d'un magazine sur les jeux vidéos en jeu de rythme ? À la Guitare Hero un peu

----------


## Taro

> @taronyu26 joli page itch  par contre je ne connais pas l'anime (ou manga) de base, donc ça ne me parle pas trop pour l'instant.
> Je suis curieux de voir les 4 autres projets auxquels tu avais pensé !


Merci  :^_^: 
Si tu n'as pas vu cet animé, je te le conseille, il ne fait que 13 épisodes et il est vraiment cool (même si fort triste par moments).




> L'adaptation d'un magazine sur les jeux vidéos en jeu de rythme ? À la Guitare Hero un peu


C'est un peu l'idée, c'est méta en fait : tu peux voir ça comme l'adaptation en jeu vidéo du métier exercé par la donzelle dans l'animé (écrire de jolies lettres pour les clients), ou tout simplement comme un entraînement à la frappe.
Mais bien sûr le tout se doit d'être horrible, je m'y emploie, j'ai déjà quelques idées.
Notamment d'empêcher de taper sur son clavier PC, et forcer le joueur à activer les touches une par une avec un curseur et un bouton d'interaction.

----------


## Cuillère

Je pensais faire ça à la place de l'adaptation de La Rafle en fait, j'avais pas trop fait le lien avec ton idée  ::ninja::  je vais trouver autre chose  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Si tu veux des concepts, j'en ai 4 sous la main, en rab'  :^_^:

----------


## Cuillère

J'ai trouvé un truc, une adaptation de la série Lost  ::ninja::

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Hey! J'ai mis l'article 2 en ligne su mon blog.

Attention, y'a du vert partout, et du HS un peu (je pourrais dire que c'est un mix entre Camping Paradis et X-Men pour me sauver la face).

https://grrrmbl.itch.io/the-b-men

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai trouvé un truc, une adaptation de la série Lost


Bonne idée ça tiens, quel genre de jeu ?

----------


## Cuillère

Je suis pas encore tout à fait d'accord avec moi même, mais faudra certainement taper des chiffres dans un terminal.
Un shooter en vue du dessus ou juste un écran de console ? Le doute m'habite pour l'instant.

----------


## Taro

@Belegar : vu l'avatar je pense que c'est toi qui as posté sur ma première news ! Merci  :;): 
J'ai posté une petite réponse.

Par ailleurs j'ai posté une nouvelle news avec une feature dont je suis pas peu fier  ::o: 
En vrai ça commence à avoir de la gueule ! Je suis assez content du résultat.

J'ai été voir ta deuxième news, enfin une image in-game, en plus ça a l'air bien à l'honneur du concept (particulièrement débile et tout, j'adore).

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Hey! J'ai mis l'article 2 en ligne su mon blog.
> 
> Attention, y'a du vert partout, et du HS un peu (je pourrais dire que c'est un mix entre Camping Paradis et X-Men pour me sauver la face).
> 
> https://grrrmbl.itch.io/the-b-men


Ah mince ! Quelqu'un d'autre que moi avec l'idée des X-Manouches... Tant pi j'ai autre chose en stock  ::P:

----------


## Taro

> Ah mince ! Quelqu'un d'autre que moi avec l'idée des X-Manouches... Tant pi j'ai autre chose en stock


C'est possible qu'il y ait autant de "collisions" entre les concepts des canards ?  ::o:

----------


## Louck

*Soir 2*

Comme d'hab avec les projets, j'aime bien sous-estimé le travail à faire.

J'ai commencé à implémenter les mécanismes de base et à faire une sorte de prototype. Sauf que j'ai oublié que c'est un peu pénible de gérer le texte sous Unity en tant qu'objet de jeu (et non interface), et j'ai complétement oublié qu'il y a des packages comme TextMesh Pro pour gérer cela. Mais bon, j'ai fait avec et j'ai pu produire quelque chose.... de pas terrible au final.

Bon j'ai tout de même du temps devant moi, et c'est aussi ca le but d'un prototype. Me reste à retravailler tout ca.

----------


## Taro

@Louck : c'est bien beau mais on veut des screenshots, des vidéos... du palpable !  :Popcorn: 



Sinon, j'ai un début de quelque chose pour ce que le jeu va dicter :

_MES CHERS PARENTS,
LES CONSOLES UPSCALENT.
LE PC EST LA MASTER RACE.
JE SUIS SI FATIGUE...
MON ABO VA EXPIRER...
JE VOUS EMBRASSE._

C'est la toute première lettre générée par ce _prefab_ et elle est déjà épique  ::lol:: 


Edit :
Celle-là aussi est pas mal  ::P: 

_A MES ENFANTS,
L EPIC GAMES LAUNCHER EST NUL.
J AI BESOIN DE MANGER.
LE PC EST LA MASTER RACE.
J AI DES HEMORROIDES !
FINISSEZ BIEN LA SEMAINE._

----------


## Louck

> @Louck : c'est bien beau mais on veut des screenshots, des vidéos... du palpable !


*Soir 3*



J'ai branché le module twitch avec mon jeu. Ca marche  ::lol:: .
... uniquement en mode editor  :tired: . La version buildé ne fonctionne pas avec le bot.

J'ai un peu retravaillé le gameplay, c'est un peu mieux mais ce n'est pas encore au poil. J'ai encore un peu de travail à faire de ce côté.

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

> @Belegar : vu l'avatar je pense que c'est toi qui as posté sur ma première news ! Merci 
> J'ai posté une petite réponse.


Oui c'est moi je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis un autre pseudo sur itch. Bref. Joli ton clavier, j'ai testé ça fonctionne bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah mince ! Quelqu'un d'autre que moi avec l'idée des X-Manouches... Tant pi j'ai autre chose en stock


Oui marrant ! Moi ce qui m'a toujours fasciné avec les X-Men, c'est que le gène mutant apparaît toujours sur des mecs/femmes parfaits, le tout dans un décor très américanisé. Où sont les autres sur la terre ? Et si le gène apparaît sur Dédé le pilier de bar qui s'est toujours demandé pourquoi il fait des flammes avec son oeil, ça donne quoi comme film ?

----------


## Taro

> Ca marche .
> ... uniquement en mode editor . La version buildé ne fonctionne pas avec le bot.


Félicitations  ::lol:: 
Tu tombes dans les cas d'utilisation "exotiques" où apparaissent des (grandes, et graves) différences de fonctionnement entre l'éditeur et le build.

Ceci m'est arrivé aussi, mais dans le cadre d'un boulot, du coup c'est encore moins drôle...
Fin bref.
Bonne chance, c'est jamais simple, et encore moins amusant.  ::(: 




> Oui c'est moi je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis un autre pseudo sur itch. Bref. Joli ton clavier, j'ai testé ça fonctionne bien.


Merci  ::):  c'est gentil d'avoir (déjà !  :^_^:  ) téléchargé et testé un build.  :;): 



On peut soumettre le projet et continuer à uploader des versions, non ?
Il me semble que c'était comme ça que ça fonctionnait les années précédentes.

Parce que là, on n'a pas soumis nos projets à la Jam, donc ça affiche 0 entries.
C'est pratique d'avoir les projets de réunis au même endroit...
Mais je suis plus sûr à 100%.
Vous confirmez ?
 ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et si le gène apparaît sur Dédé le pilier de bar qui s'est toujours demandé pourquoi il fait des flammes avec son oeil, ça donne quoi comme film ?


Bien écrit et réalisé, ça ferait un putain de bon film  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

Les année précédentes tu pouvais sousmettre ton jeu puis le mettre a jour oui

----------


## Taro

D'acc, merci  ::):

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Ah bonne information car j'ai hésité à soumettre de peur que ce soit définitif. Quelqu'un teste ????

----------


## Taro

Je l'ai fait  :;): 
Et y'avait déjà un autre projet de soumis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je pense que ce qui compte c'est le dernier build envoyé avant la date butoir...

----------


## Taro

J'ai posté une vidéo via un petit billet sur le devlog : Une véritable machine à écrire.

J'ai utilisé une vieille machine à écrire, qui fonctionne pas trop mal visiblement, pour retrouver le feeling du truc.
Je vais faire quelques modifs sur celle de mon jeu du coup.
 ::):

----------


## Pollux568

@taronyu26 : erreur 404 :/
(Mais j'ai réussi à lire le devlog en retournant sur la page principale du itch.io  ::):  )

----------


## Louck

*Soir 4*



Après recherche, il fallait que je paramètre la version d'API autorisé par Unity, pour faire fonctionner mon bot sur la version buildé.
Ce qui était étrange, c'est qu'il marchait à moitié le bot: il pouvait se connecter au chat, mais il ne traitait pas les messages de joueurs  :tired: .

Enfin bref, le soucis est réglé!

J'ai rajouté des "ressources" au jeu, pour que le joueur puisse gagner des HP autrement qu'en détruisant ses ennemis ou en patientant. Le deal c'est que leurs noms sont assez compliqués et que n'importe qui peut les obtenir.
Oh, et maintenant, les messages peuvent être bloqués par d'autres messages adverses  ::): .

Le jeu est un peu plus fun maintenant, mais c'est loin d'être finis. La prochaine étape va être la condition de victoire.

----------


## Taro

> J'ai posté une vidéo via un petit billet sur le devlog : Une véritable machine à écrire.
> 
> J'ai utilisé une vieille machine à écrire, qui fonctionne pas trop mal visiblement, pour retrouver le feeling du truc.
> Je vais faire quelques modifs sur celle de mon jeu du coup.





> @taronyu26 : erreur 404 :/
> (Mais j'ai réussi à lire le devlog en retournant sur la page principale du itch.io  )


My bad  ::sad::  je me suis foiré et j'ai basculé le truc en draft apparemment  :tired: 

C'est bon, ça devrait fonctionner maintenant. Il y a bien ce troisième billet sur le devlog.
Les deux autres étant les "anciens".
 ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Ca avance pas trop mal de mon côté, les bases sont pratiquement finies, faudra ensuite rajouter du contenu.

Un petit tease:

----------


## Taro

Le Canard PC Videoludic Universe est né  ::o:

----------


## Taro

Bon ça y est j'ai enfin un "vrai" menu pour mon jeu.
C'est tout con, mais j'ai trouvé comment implémenter un menu sans aucun bouton.
 ::P: 

Vu que le concept du jeu est de pianoter sur une machine à écrire, bah sur le menu principal y'a une machine à écrire, faut taper l'action et appuyer sur Entrée.
Du coup les actions "JOUER" et "QUITTER" sont gérées.
Éventuellement à rajouter : une action "CREDITS" est envisageable, je vais potentiellement me faire aider par des canards pour faire un peu de traduction, du coup le cas échéant je ne serai plus tout seul à avoir bossé pour mon projet, me faudra bien un petit sous-menu pour remercier les gens qui auront participé.
 ::): 

Fin bref ce concept de menu me paraît simple et efficace, et comme j'avais déjà bien taffé sur la machine à écrire en elle-même, ça a été easy peasy à implémenter.

Par contre on est toujours que 4 projets de soumis. Si c'est comme chaque année, sur la dernière semaine va y avoir maaaasse de submissions et d'un coup on va se retrouver avec une trentaine de jeu participants.
 :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Sérieux, je crois qu'on développe la même idée de jeu  :tired:   ::P: 

Bon perso, je voulais faire un truc simple à implémenter pour pouvoir passer du temps sur le contenu.... et même en ayant vu simple, je suis obligé de faire des concessions si je veux sortir un jeu à temps  ::'(:  
Petit moment de déprime hier en butant sur une problématique, je pense avoir réussi à trouver une bonne solution, mais j'ai failli tout laisser tomber et repartir sur autre chose.....

Bref, me reste à implémenter une page d'achievements, et j'attaque vraiment le contenu à étoffer. Ca va etre tendu pour finir à temps...

----------


## Grhyll

Yaaay j'ai failli manquer ça :D J'ai du retard sur la lecture du magazine papier et je passais plus trop par ici, mais j'ai eu comme un ptit pincement ce matin qui m'a dit de venir faire un tour dans le coin...
Juste une semaine de manquée, restent 3  ::):  Je pense faire un truc *vraiment* con cette année. 
Et tester les jeux déjà soumis quand j'aurai un peu de temps ! Je vois qu'il y a du lourd en préparation :D

----------


## Taro

> Sérieux, je crois qu'on développe la même idée de jeu


C'est peut-être le moment de faire une alliance  :Cigare: 

Tu peux m'en dire plus sur ton concept ?  ::): 




> Juste une semaine de manquée, restent 3  Je pense faire un truc *vraiment* con cette année. 
> Et tester les jeux déjà soumis quand j'aurai un peu de temps ! Je vois qu'il y a du lourd en préparation :D


Ouais il te reste encore trois semaines, je pense que c'est largement suffisant.
En ne voyant pas trop gros non plus, mais je pense que ça fait aussi partie d'une jam : savoir rester raisonnable et ne pas partir sur un truc qu'on ne pourra pas mener à bien.

Pour ce qui est du lourd en préparation, je ne sais pas trop pour les autres, mais moi les zips que j'ai mis à dispo sur la page de mon projet doivent tourner autour des 20 Mo.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Perso, ca serait une aventure textuelle à la Zork... si j'arrive à faire ce que je veux.

----------


## Taro

Bah ça va, du coup c'est normal de penser à un menu façon commandes à taper, mais en dehors de ça y'a pas grand chose de commun à nos projets, si ?  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

> Pour ce qui est du lourd en préparation, je ne sais pas trop pour les autres, mais moi les zips que j'ai mis à dispo sur la page de mon projet doivent tourner autour des 20 Mo.


 :<_<: 

Je vais partir sur une adaptation originale du Jeu des Trônes je pense !

----------


## Taro

Roh ça va, si on peut même plus faire des blagues sur CPC...
 ::P: 

Y'a pas déjà eu une adaptation en jeu vidéo ?

----------


## Zerger

> Bah ça va, du coup c'est normal de penser à un menu façon commandes à taper, mais en dehors de ça y'a pas grand chose de commun à nos projets, si ?


Ah j'avais pas vu que c'était juste pour le menu. C'est bon, j'enterre la hache de guerre

----------


## Grhyll

> Y'a pas déjà eu une adaptation en jeu vidéo ?


Ouais je crois qu'il y en a déjà deux ou trois, mais je pense pas que ce soit trop grave ? J'adapte la série télé  ::lol::  Pour lui donner le final qu'elle méritait !

(Après c'est vrai que l'adaptation d'une pub de cuisine est tentant aussi  ::(:  )

----------


## Taro

Ah bah après y'a quand même l'utilisation de la machine à écrire en jeu, pour faire de la saisie, puisqu'en soit c'est une sorte d'entraînement à la frappe mon concept.
Mais c'est pas de l'interaction avec un scénario ou quoi, c'est juste de la frappe avec des phrases random qui te sont dictées.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais je crois qu'il y en a déjà deux ou trois, mais je pense pas que ce soit trop grave ? J'adapte la série télé  Pour lui donner le final qu'elle méritait !
> 
> (Après c'est vrai que l'adaptation d'une pub de cuisine est tentant aussi  )


Eh franchement, _why not both_ ?

Un jeu où Jean-Neige t'enseigne la préparation de quenelles roulées sous les aisselles à la Stark !  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

Sinon, j'avais idée de faire un jeu StepMania avec juste le morceau Silence dans la playlist  ::trollface::

----------


## Grhyll

> Eh franchement, _why not both_ ?
> 
> Un jeu où Jean-Neige t'enseigne la préparation de quenelles roulées sous les aisselles à la Stark !


Ne me tente pas  ::wub:: 


StepMania c'est pas déjà juste un jeu vidéo ?

----------


## Zerger

Bah l'oeuvre, ca serait la chanson Silence

----------


## Taro

> Ne me tente pas


'Tain mais regarde, tes mains tremblent, tu en as envie... tu y aspires de toute ton âme...
Allez, qu'est-ce que tu attends ?
 :Cigare:

----------


## Pollux568

> Yaaay j'ai failli manquer ça :D J'ai du retard sur la lecture du magazine papier et je passais plus trop par ici, mais j'ai eu comme un ptit pincement ce matin qui m'a dit de venir faire un tour dans le coin...
> Juste une semaine de manquée, restent 3  Je pense faire un truc *vraiment* con cette année. 
> Et tester les jeux déjà soumis quand j'aurai un peu de temps ! Je vois qu'il y a du lourd en préparation :D


Bienvenue dans le game :P

(Bon perso vu que je suis parti en vacances sans mon ordi, il me restera que 10 jours pour le développement...)

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Moi aussi en vacances mais avec ordi. J'ai un bug de socket réseau ça me gonfle Windows. Je sens que je vais proposer mon jeu sur le net only.

----------


## Taro

La même, j'étais en déplacement quelques jours mais j'ai emporté le laptop avec moi.
Mais bon, 3.5 jours à la montagne, forcément j'avais plein de trucs à faire de prioritaires sur le projet.

J'ai bien plus avancé quand j'étais pépouze à la maison.

Je reprends Lundi  :Emo:  mais je trouverai quand même un peu de temps pour travailler dessus certains soirs ou durant les weekends, si je parviens à m'y motiver.

----------


## niamov

Hi folks!
Je suis dans la course aussi ! 
Je pense que je vais adapter le business plan d'une entreprise (je ne citerais pas de nom afin de protéger les innocents) pour en faire un jeu vidéo bien horrible comme on aime, ou pognon, esclavagisme et délocalisation seront des maîtres mots.
Bisous les petits canards !

----------


## Taro

Alors ça ça vend du rêve, du rêve capitaliste, mais du rêve quand même  :Bave: 

Le capitalisme ça fait toujours de bons jeux  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

C'est bon ! Le moteur du jeu est fini, reste plus qu'a raconter une histoire  ::):

----------


## Taro

Mais où vas-tu chercher ces images ?  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

C'est ce qui me prend le plus de temps  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Kewa, tu veux dire que tu ne fais pas toi-même la mise en scène chez toi pour la photographier ?  ::'(: 

Pollux, ça te permet de bien bosser le gdd  ::P:  Ensuite 10 jours pour implémenter tout ça, à l'aise ^^

----------


## Louck

*Soir 5*

J'ai pris un peu de retard, mais j'ai finis toute la partie gameplay et fonctionnalité. Le jeu est vivant!!

Bon maintenant c'est séance art & déco  ::ninja:: . J'espère pouvoir finir cela avant la semaine prochaine, pour pouvoir enfin faire des tests.

----------


## Taro

Faire des quoi ??  ::huh:: 

...  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

J'avance pas trop mal de mon côté, j'ai fini l'intro du jeu !

----------


## Taro

Oh my  ::XD::

----------


## dancingmad

Mon inadaptation de 2001 L'Odyssée de l'Espace en shooter époque game boy est presque finie, il me manque juste quelques dialogues avant les boss et un jingle quand on sauve le monde à la fin.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ma copine et moi arrivons aussi avec 8-10 jours de retard. Ça plus des vacances familiales jusqu'au 19, on a pas commencé le dev. 
Par contre, 8 jours de brainstorming, ça permet de vraiment triturer le concept de la jam dans ses retranchements les plus débiles.
On va essayer d'élever la débilité ludique au rang d'art.


Comme la dernière fois, on pars sur l'unreal engine. On aura genre 8-9 jours de dev, et 3-4 jours de polissage.

----------


## Taro

En binôme  ::o:  c'est de la triche  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

Oui, juste un mois, en août, ça fait short. Je suis en vacances pour 15 jours, ça fait 50% de temps perdu...

----------


## Grhyll

Rah ces vacances, quel temps perdu  ::P: 

En vrai je comptais faire un truc en 5 ou 6 jours, et finalement la fin du mois (moins la semaine de la Gamescom) sera certainement pas de trop ^^'

----------


## Zerger

Une bonne semaine où j'ai été malade et pris ailleurs, me reste plus que 10 jours pour essayer de tout finir, c'est pas gagné  ::(:

----------


## Taro

Oui, le temps commence à manquer. Va falloir se bouger aussi de mon côté  ::sad::

----------


## Louck

*Soir 6 et 7*

Vu le manque de temps que je me mange, j'ai décidé de retirer une scène du jeu... celui qui énonce les scores avec quelques détails.
Sauf si les tests sont très convaincants, je prendrai le temps d'ajouter cette dernière scène.

A la place, j'ai ajouté un petit tutoriel, obligé pour un jeu multijoueurs pour que les joueurs sachent quoi s'attendre.
J'ai aussi fait en sorte que les parties à 2 ou 3 ne se retrouvent pas bloqués... par manque de joueurs  ::P: .
Il faudrait que je fasse aussi un mini-tuto pour gérer le chatbot. 

Maintenant, j'ajoute un peu de couleurs au jeu. Au moins, faire en sorte qu'il n'y a pas que la couleur noire à afficher  ::ninja:: .

Je pense pouvoir faire des screens la prochaine fois. Je fais en sorte d'avoir une version testable le mercredi.

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Hop, l'article 3 est en ligne, où l'on parle d'empaquetage et de drop (après le drag).

https://grrrmbl.itch.io/the-b-men

D'ici quelques jours, je publie l'article 4, voici le teaser :
  * on dessine quelques cartes
  * on dessine la grille (zones de drop)
  * on gère le deck du joueur (deck infini !)
  * on gère le drop des cartes sur la grille et le tirage d'une carte suivante

Ahah je m'amuse trop bien.

----------


## Louck

*Soir 8*



Soon

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Y'a-t-il des canards qui seraient intéressés par de l'entraide ?
Je pense en particulier a des playtests de nos jeux respectifs. Nous par exemple on devrait démarrer la phase de polish dans une petite semaine, donc on est intéressé par des playtesteurs. Ça vous tente ?

----------


## Taro

Hum désolé mais je pense déjà manquer de temps pour avancer sur le projet...
Je pensais tester les productions dans les jours qui suivent la deadline, même si je zieute de temps en temps en cours de route pour voir ce qui se fait.


De mon côté, nouveau post : Ne tapez pas trop vite !

La version courte, pour ceux qui ont la flemme  ::P:  :
Le menu est disponible, c'est la scène par défaut, faut taper JOUER ou QUITTER et valider avec EntréeLa machine se bloque si on tape trop vite (en jeu, pas dans le menu) et pour la débloquer il faut utiliser F1

J'aimerais avoir plus de contenu à proposer depuis le temps, mais entre la fin des vacances et la reprise en semaine dernière c'est dur  ::sad::

----------


## deverdeb

Bonjour.

Bon, je prends le train en marche.
Après test de "Mauve Jamais-Jardin", "Titanic" et "Monochromix"... Il y a encore du niveau cette année  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Taro

Merci d'avoir testé  :;): 

La prochaine version dispo va envoyer du lourd avec du japonais à accent daubé issu d'une traduction Google Trad manifestement bien pourrie  ::P: 

Avec des sous-titres heureusement, vu que même ceux qui le parlent ne comprendraient pas...  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Pour me remotiver un peu, je me force à streamer le soir mes séances de bricolage du jeu:
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/469531546

Je vais essayer de faire ça régulièrement les soirs, comme ça, vous pourrez me voir galérer en live à chercher des images à la con  ::P:

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Pas de stream ce soir ?

J'ai terminé les cartes dynamiques \o/

----------


## Taro

Oh yeah !  ::lol:: 

C'est marrant, j'avais eu dans l'idée un concept avec des cartes aussi.  ::P: 
Mais je suis content de mon choix.

D'ailleurs j'ai publié la dernière version avec le fameux narrateur !  ::trollface:: 
Version 190820.2 dispo _sur la page du projet_.

----------


## Zerger

Un peu de stream ce soir
https://www.twitch.tv/neozerger

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Aujourd'hui je suis d'humeur joyeuse, alors je partage. 
A la suite de la dernière jam CPC, j'avais fais d'extensives recherches sur la théorie du mauvais et moche.

J'étais parti du principe que faire quelque chose de légendairement moche était au moins aussi dur que faire quelque chose de miraculeusemebt beau.

Après des semaines recherches et de bouquinage, je vous recommande vivement l'oeuvre de Karl Rosenkranz: "Aesthetics of Ugliness" de 1853, traduit en anglais moderne en 2015.



Je vous met dessous un morceau de choix. Il explique comment dépasser le "pas beau" pour arriver a la quintessence du "fondamentalement moche".





> If the unity of the differences should destroy itself by changing into contradiction,
> without returning to unity, that rupture comes to be what we generally and rightly call
> disharmony. Such a contradiction is ugly because it destroys unity, that fundamental
> condition of all aesthetic design, from the inside out. Disharmony is indeed in itself
> ugly, but one must distinguish right away between that which is necessary and thus
> beautiful and that which is accidental and thus ugly. Necessary disharmony is the
> conflict into which the so-to-speak esoteric differences within a unity can fall through
> their justified collision; the accidental is the as-it-were exoteric contradiction imposed
> on a unity. The necessary kind reveals the entire depth of a unity in the monstrous rip
> ...

----------


## deverdeb

::cry::  bha c'et moche... Je n'ai rien compris à la prose de Karl Rosenkranz.

Je vais plutôt miser sur le fait que la mocheté, comme la beauté, reste un avis propre à chacun.
Cela me permettra, lorsque j'apprendrai ma défaite, de supposer que si je ne gagne pas, c'est parce que la rédaction de CPC "n'a pas les mêmes goûts que moi"*.
(*) donc elle a forcément des goûts de merde, mes goûts étant, dans mon référentiel égocentrique à moi même, la norme et la seule référence du bon goût.

D'un autre côté, les jeux ne sont pas évalués uniquement sur leur laideur :



> Comme d’habitude, il faut que votre jeu soit nul. Vraiment nul. On veut du miteux, du pourlingue, du bricolé sous Paint, du gameplay foireux


Entre aussi en compte :
 - le thème choisi (miteux)
 - la technique (pourlingue)
 - le gameplay (foireux)
 - le respect du thème (arf... là, je vais me planter...)

Pour moi, dans les 5 jeux actuellement soumis sur itch.io, seuls 2 me semblent moches, et un seul des deux est "vraiment moche".
Cela ne veux pas dire que les autres ne sont pas miteux, pourlingues et au gameplay foireux

----------


## Zerger

Mon seul conseil, c'est: faites un jeu qui vous fait marrer!

----------


## deverdeb

J'ai une autre contrainte : il faut que cela fasse aussi marrer mes enfants.
Comme cela, je passe pour un super papa cool et génial  :;): 

Bon, par contre, cela me restreint au niveau de la créativité (exit "Tampax Insertion Simulator 2000", "Durex Enfilage Training" et autres trucs un peu trop explicites).

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Selon moi, il ne faut pas voir Make Something Horrible comme quelque chose de moche forcément, mais un jeu "invendable". ça peut être "pas trop moche" mais invendable quand même.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai pas trop mal avancé ce soir, il faut que je continue sur ma lancée.
En tout cas, mon jeu va etre bourré de réréfences et de blagues en tout genre.
Les plus curieux seront récompensés

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Hello, l'article 4 est en ligne et une première démo aussi !!

https://grrrmbl.itch.io/the-b-men

Il me reste une semaine pour :
 Déclencher le pouvoir spécial Ajouter des cartes dans l'esprit X-Men qui manquent un peu Ajouter des sons !! Ajouter les portraits des joueurs et les faire parler avec une bulle style BD

----------


## Pollux568

> Bon, par contre, cela me restreint au niveau de la créativité (exit "Tampax Insertion Simulator 2000", "Durex Enfilage Training" et autres trucs un peu trop explicites).


Rien qu'avec le nom je voudrais teeeellement jouer à ces jeux :D




> Selon moi, il ne faut pas voir Make Something Horrible comme quelque chose de moche forcément, mais un jeu "invendable". ça peut être "pas trop moche" mais invendable quand même.


Moi je comprends ça comme "faut faire des jeux marrants, on s'en fout de la finition et du polishing"

----------


## Pollux568

> Hello, l'article 4 est en ligne et une première démo aussi !!
> 
> https://grrrmbl.itch.io/the-b-men
> 
> Il me reste une semaine pour :
>  Déclencher le pouvoir spécial Ajouter des cartes dans l'esprit X-Men qui manquent un peu Ajouter des sons !! Ajouter les portraits des joueurs et les faire parler avec une bulle style BD


J'ai essayé, je suis tombé sur une boucle qui diverge : l'adversaire augmente sa défense plus vite que je la diminue avec mes attaques...


Peut-être faudrait-il que l'adversaire joue plus aléatoirement plutôt que systématiquement sur la première case ?
Sinon le système de pastis semble pas encore implémenté (ou alors je n'ai pas compris)

----------


## Taro

J'ai essayé aussi, j'ai quelques remarques/suggestions !  ::): 

Sans aller jusqu'à dire que le Pastis n'est pas implémenté, il n'y a en tout cas rien qui montre que ça fonctionne, ni l'impact que ça aJe suggère du coup de diminuer grandement la probabilité de choper une carte bibine, en l'état elles monopolisent la mainEventuellement désactiver le drag'n'drop sur le pastis, voire désactiver le spawn de cartes bibine ?La police d'écriture sur le niveau de défense des zones est ambigüe entre le 7 et le 1, ils se ressemblent trop je trouve, parfois on a un terrain à 8 qui descend à 7, on a l'impression d'avoir perdu 7 d'un coup et d'être tombé à 1Y'a un objectif ou pas ? Car même si ce n'est pas le terrain le plus en haut à gauche comme dit ci-dessus, chez moi le deuxième terrain est renforcé à bloc par l'IA, et à moins de choper masse de cartes d'attaque à 2 on peut rien faire contre ; mais en parallèle moi aussi je gonfle à bloc un terrain ou deux... bref, une limite de temps / renforcement / tours joués / cartes jouées, ça serait pas mal ! (et pas trop chiant à implémenter, je pense)

Voilou voilou !  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Wow ça avance tous azimuts :D Va falloir planifier une bonne grosse séance de tests ^^'

Je suis 100% d'accord avec la définition "faites quelque chose qui vous fait marrer", en tout cas c'est comme ça que je le fais pour ma part ^^

De mon côté j'ai essayé d'avancer un peu à la Gamescom entre deux meetings, mais les conditions n'étaient pas idéales  ::P:  J'ai bon espoir cependant d'à peu près finir un truc pour la fin du mois ! (Et je me force à faire le moins de polish possible ; quand je me dis "wow mais ça je peux quand même pas le laisser comme ça", je prends ça pour un signe de "tu dois le laisser comme ça"  ::lol::  )

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Le Canard PC Videoludic Universe est né


Probablement, puisque je suis parti sur un truc du genre aussi  ::'(:

----------


## Taro

::P: 

Ce sont des choses qui arrivent.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Bon,

Je fais mon coming out.

Je suis en train de faire «make something horrible 2019 simulator 2019» (ou 2020, parce que c'est comme les FIFA, faut avancer d'un an).

Et j'ai un cas de conscience.

Dans le jeu, on joue à faire le stream canard PC de test des jeux, on note les propositions de la game jam en choisissant un des membres de l'équipe.

Mais... Comment dois-je représenter la concurrence sans spoiler tout le travail que vous avez fait ? Ni le dénigrer ?

De base (parce que moi aussi j'ai une deadline au 31, et encore, j'ai eu la chance et le nez creux d'être parti en vacances en juillet).

L'interface ressemble à Twitch fait sous Paint. Et je comptais représenter la concurrence via de la vidéo non interactive.

(Bien entendu, ceux qui veulent pas n'apparaîtront pas).

Mais j'ai pas envie de froisser qui que ce soit et encore moins de divulgâcher le travail de mes pairs.

V'Voyez comment je pourrais retomber sur mes pieds ?

----------


## Taro

Bah perso, ça ne me dérange pas que tu fasses une vidéo de Mauve Jamais-Jardin pour la mettre dans ton jeu.
Mais bon, pour l'instant, y'a pas grand chose à filmer  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Si possible, tu pourrais filmer dans un jour ou deux ?
Y'a une grosse MAJ qui va bientôt arriver pour mon projet. Ce sera mieux pour donner envie aux gens d'y jouer.
 ::siffle::

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Pas de souci, je suis encore sur le moteur, et mon jeu de données n'est qu'un jeu de test.

----------


## Taro

Bon, j'ai pas mal avancé !
J'ai publié un billet de devlog avec une vidéo : *La dictée !*

Grosso-modo, en plus du narrateur qui indique comment on joue, il y a une lettre de générée à base de morceaux random, et que l'on doit saisir.
J'ai corrigé le système de score, il ne me reste plus qu'à faire un menu qui affiche le résultat et le rang de façon sympa.

Le reste après sera de l'éventuel "polish".  ::): 

Je pense fignoler le tout avant de faire un autre build, mais si vous avez envie de tester en l'état pour voir les lettres que ça peut vous faire saisir, dites-moi, je ferai un build intermédiaire que je mettrai à dispo.  :^_^:

----------


## Taro

Bon le scoring est au point. Le menu de score aura besoin d'être amélioré, il est bien trop austère en l'état, mais ce sera une prochaine fois.
Moi besoin dormir.
 ::P: 

J'ai mis la *page du jeu* à jour, et j'ai uploadé un build en l'état.
Je serai curieux de voir les lettres que ça vous fera taper si vous l'essayez.
 ::rolleyes:: 

Je songe à préparer une version spéciale, pour après la jam, sans le mécanisme de blocage.
C'est adapté au concept, ça rajoute une tension et tout, mais c'était vraiment sympa aussi de marteler le clavier et de constater que la machine suit relativement bien le mouvement.
Donc pourquoi pas avoir une version "machine haute qualité" pour faire mumuse avec.
 ::):

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Super merci pour les retours ! Vous avez tout à fait raison, je suis à 200% d'accord avec vos remarques.

J'ai corrigé la plupart des gros défauts, effectivement c'est plus agréable à jouer. Je vais peut-être aussi ajouter une dimension stratégique sur la carte du Camping, genre on ne peut conquérir un emplacement que s'il est adjacent à un autre.

----------


## Taro

Le compte à rebours sur Itch semble nous donner un mois supplémentaire  ::huh:: 

Si c'est le cas ça me ferait un peu chier d'avoir autant bossé dessus du coup... pas très équitable...

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Si c'est le cas ça me ferait un peu chier d'avoir autant bossé dessus du coup... pas très équitable...


Pareil… Je vais faire une adaptation du manque de soumissions à la game jam en boycottant si c'est comme ça !  ::ninja:: 

Sinon j'ai testé Mauve Mauvais Jardin, et j'aime beaucoup !

En général, de toute façon j'adore les typings games, mais le seul bémol c'est que j'ai pas les caractères accentués bien reconnus, utilisant un layout exotique…

L'autre seul bémol aussi, c'est de ne pas pouvoir sauter l'intro, vu que je n'ai pas trouvé comment recommencer sans quitter et relancer.

----------


## Taro

Merci d'avoir testé  ::wub:: 

Ne t'inquiète pas, les accents sont de toute façon absents du jeu.
Le layout utilisé (un AZERTY propriétaire maison) sur la machine montre l'intégralité des caractères utilisables.
Donc pas d'accents.
 ::): 

Pour le skip intro, j'y ai songé, c'est vrai que c'est chiant, je m'en suis bien rendu compte en testant et déboguant le jeu. Je vais plancher là-dessus !
 :;):

----------


## Zerger

> Le compte à rebours sur Itch semble nous donner un mois supplémentaire 
> 
> Si c'est le cas ça me ferait un peu chier d'avoir autant bossé dessus du coup... pas très équitable...


Ah, pareil... Meme si franchement, ca m'arrangerait!  ::P:  (quoique, Borderlands 3 sort dans 3 semaines....)

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Effectivement, pas de problème avec les accents, mais c'est ma touche . qui fait des ;

Et n'hésites pas à mettre des CGUs bien chiantes au début, qui ne pourront être acceptées qu'en étant retapées, comme pour jouer ou quitter. Et un mode layout random pour faire comme le mode aléatoire des jeux de baston.  :B):

----------


## Taro

Pour le coup avec le mode layout random ça risque de devenir ultra hardcore de saisir "L EPIC GAMES LAUNCHER EST NUL."
 ::P:

----------


## Pollux568

> Effectivement, pas de problème avec les accents, mais c'est ma touche . qui fait des ;
> 
> Et n'hésites pas à mettre des CGUs bien chiantes au début, qui ne pourront être acceptées qu'en étant retapées, comme pour jouer ou quitter. Et un mode layout random pour faire comme le mode aléatoire des jeux de baston.


Ca a l'air fantastique :D
Surtout si on doit lancer le jeu plusieurs fois ^^

----------


## Grhyll

Ah oui bizarre ce truc de temps restant sur Itch ! J'imagine qu'on aurait été prévenus ici si c'était volontaire, d'un autre côté ça paraît compliqué à faire involontairement ?
(Non pas que ça m'arrangerait pas mal moi aussi :D Je pense pas que je vais pouvoir finir tout le contenu que j'avais prévu, je suis encore pas là jusqu'à mercredi, ça laisse 3 jours et je suis censé faire plein de bricolage v_v )

----------


## Taro

C'est pour ça que ça me ferait chier.
Malgré mes maigres vacances, lesquelles étaient essentiellement sur le mois d'Août, j'ai quand même passé pas mal de temps sur cette merde.

Du coup, si là on partait sur un "Allez, un mois de plus les mecs, bonne chance" ça me ferait bien chier de m'être autant investi alors qu'au final j'aurais pu y aller pépère.




> Ca a l'air fantastique :D
> Surtout si on doit lancer le jeu plusieurs fois ^^


Pour l'instant y'a pas de CGU/layout random, ce sont des suggestions de DDMagnetiques, mais par contre oui on se paie le tuto oral à chaque lancement.  :B):

----------


## Zerger

Hello, Sebum vient de confirmer sur le Discord CPC que le concours a effectivement été rallongé d'un mois. Ils sont un peu pris en ce moment, mais y'aura une annonce officielle:




> Agar: Salut à tous !
> Agar: Oui, ça a été rallongé d'un mois
> Agar: Désolé, c'est un peu le chaos avec le bouclage du numéro de septembre, on fera une annonce cette semaine


C'est vrai que c'est un peu rageant pour toi Tanon si tu t'es donné à fond ce mois-ci, mais quand on regarde la page du concours, il n'y a pas masse de jeux soumis à une semaine de la fin (je fais partie de ceux qui posteront leur jeu à la toute fin  ::ninja:: ).
Ca te laisse un mois pour souffler ou bosser sur un DLC  ::P:

----------


## Louck

A mon avis, vu qu'il n'y avait pas assez de jeux (à cause des vacances), un mois a été rajouté pour les retardataires.

Perso, j'avais aussi des choses à faire à côté. Mais au moins mon projet sera finis en avance, et j'aurais du temps en plus pour corriger les derniers éléments si besoin.

D'ailleurs je ne compte plus les soirs que j'ai passé sur le projet, je passe pas mal de temps à améliorer certaines petites choses pour que ca soit un peu plus amusant à jouer, et j'essaye de faire des tests (difficilement).

J'essaye de finir tout ca cette semaine.

----------


## Zerger

Oui, faut que ce concours reste avant tout un plaisir, pas une obligation.
Pareil, je m'y mets un peu tous les soirs en fonction de l'envie et de l'inspiration (très fertile quand il est tard le soir et que je suis claqué  ::P: ). Mais le contenu se rajoute lentement, je suis pas contre un mois de plus pour etoffer tout ca.

----------


## Grhyll

Bon, ben comme ça je pourrai mettre toutes les fins alternatives que j'avais prévues /o/ Désolé pour ceux qui se sont tués à la tâche pour finir à temps ^^'

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Salut, 

On est sur pour la rallonge de un mois ? 
Savoir si je profite de mes vacances ou pas :D

Bon en même temps j'avais quasi fini, mais je pourrais toujours rajouter du contenu.

Sinon j'ai jeté un oeil sur les productions actuelles, j'ai bien aimé Mauve Jamais-Jardin.
impossible de lancer la grenouille par contre :/ ca me dit que "libgcc_s_dw2-1.dll" est introuvable

----------


## Zerger

Oui c'est Louis Ferdinand Sebum qui nous l'a confirmé, fin des soumissions le 1 octobre, comme sur le compteur de la page itchio  :;):

----------


## Taro

> C'est vrai que c'est un peu rageant pour toi Tanon si tu t'es donné à fond ce mois-ci, mais quand on regarde la page du concours, il n'y a pas masse de jeux soumis à une semaine de la fin (je fais partie de ceux qui posteront leur jeu à la toute fin ).
> Ca te laisse un mois pour souffler ou bosser sur un DLC


Pour souffler, bof, je peux tout autant souffler si le jeu est testé et évalué maintenant  ::P: 

Mais oui ça me permettra de fignoler des trucs.




> Bon, ben comme ça je pourrai mettre toutes les fins alternatives que j'avais prévues /o/ Désolé pour ceux qui se sont tués à la tâche pour finir à temps ^^'


 :Emo: 




> Sinon j'ai jeté un oeil sur les productions actuelles, j'ai bien aimé Mauve Jamais-Jardin.


Merci d'avoir testé mon jeu  ::):  c'est quoi qui t'a plu du coup ?  ::): 
(Dans le peu qu'il y a...)

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Zerger : Merci de la confirmation , du coup je pense que je mettrai une première version avant la deadline initiale, puis une Maj dans un mois  ::): 
Un peu balot que j'ai sacrifié des soirées de vacances pour au final être très large mais bon, ça permettra de rajouter des éléments auquels je pensais mais ne pouvait intégrer faute de temps.


taronyu26  : Je sais pas, je trouvais le tout cohérent, le côté zen/japonais, et un petit rappel de type of dead qui m'avait fait marré. Je dois être une dactylo qui s'ignore ^^.

Petite mention spéciale également au jeux de boxe dont le système d'affichage des dégats a fait marrer le gosse ^^.

----------


## Calys

Comme d'autres un peu dégouté de cette prolongation de dernière minute alors que j'ai sacrifié quelques soirées du mois d'aout pour ça  :tired: 

Enfin, je publierai quand même mon jeu cette semaine, puis ça me laissera un mois pour fignoler un peu, mais je ne pense pas faire de gros ajouts...

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Ah, bah une nouvelle entrée.

Vous allez voir que tout va arriver cette semaine et qu'ils vont annuler la prolongation. Et la cigale sera bien dépourvu quand fin août sera venue.

----------


## Taro

> taronyu26  : Je sais pas, je trouvais le tout cohérent, le côté zen/japonais, et un petit rappel de type of dead qui m'avait fait marré. Je dois être une dactylo qui s'ignore ^^.


D'acc, merci  ::): 
Dans ce cas tu aimeras la version "hors jam" que je compte proposer, sans blocage de la machine.
Du coup on pourra y taper super vite, et la machine suit plutôt bien la cadence.

----------


## deverdeb

> impossible de lancer la grenouille par contre :/ ca me dit que "libgcc_s_dw2-1.dll" est introuvable


Arf... Merci. Cela devrait être corrigé maintenant.  ::lol::

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

@ taronyu26 : je testerai volontier oui  ::): 

@deverdeb : De rien, je confirme que c'est ok  ::): 
J'ai testé en mono-multi-joueur : main droite vs main gauche, c'est main droite qui a gagné ^^

----------


## Taro

> @ taronyu26 : je testerai volontier oui


Cool ça, merci  :Mellow2:

----------


## deverdeb

> @deverdeb : De rien, je confirme que c'est ok


Merci !

----------


## Louck

Après un premier test, il y a un soucis de compréhension du jeu. Enfin comme d'hab avec mes projets  ::P: .
S'il y a des intéressés pour vouloir le tester, dites le moi sur Discord (pseudo: Louck #4629). J'ai besoin de testeurs  :;): .

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Ah ça a été rallongé !! Ok j'ai passé pas mal de soirées dessus :/ :/

Du coup j'attends la semaine prochaine pour diffuser une nouvelle beta qui roxxe du poney, je vais me faire plaisir en effets graphiques complètement fonfon.

----------


## Taro

Nouvelle version dispo, et un p'tit article pour marquer le coup : *Cheatcodes* !

Je me suis dit qu'il serait plus simple, plutôt que de maintenir une version "à part" du jeu et hors jam, de simplement gérer les fonctionnalités que je voulais rajouter sous forme de cheatcodes.
Donc, avec F3, on peut passer les dialogues du tuto une fois en jeu ; et avec F4, on peut activer le mode RAAAAGE !
Qui permet... de désactiver le blocage de la machine.

Je réfléchis à une nouvelle possibilité : régler, avant de lancer réellement la partie, le nombre de phrases à insérer dans la lettre.
En gros les lettres prennent le schéma 1 intro + N phrases + 1 conclusion.
Actuellement y'a genre 3 phrases au milieu, c'est assez court, pas assez fastidieux, ni assez difficile...

J'en profiterai naturellement pour rajouter des variétés de phrases !  ::):

----------


## Taro

Nouvelle version dispo, des corrections et une petite feature en dehors du jeu en lui-même : les lettres sont sauvegardées sous forme de fichier texte !
Du coup, partagez les plus drôles avec les autres canards !
 ::P: 

Plus d'infos ici : *Partagez vos lettres*.

----------


## Calys

Comme prévu j'ai mis en ligne ma modeste contribution à cette jam, il me reste un mois pour ajuster un peu la difficulté et ajouter quelques idioties  ::P: 

Aussi eu l'occasion de voir un peu vos jeux, il y a encore du bon cette année  ::): 

@BelegarTheDwarf : désolé si ça t'as déjà été signalé, mais j'ai remarqué un petit bug sur ton jeu, au bout de quelques tours les citations sur les cartes se "désynchronisent" et ne correspondent plus à la carte en question.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Comme prévu j'ai mis en ligne ma modeste contribution à cette jam, il me reste un mois pour ajuster un peu la difficulté et ajouter quelques idioties



 ::O:  Il est trop bien !

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Salut, c'est à mon tour de mettre ma contribution en ligne : https://lamachinefactory.itch.io/insert-coin-coin

Je sais pas encore si j'aurais le temps pour le continuer mais si c'est le cas, ce serait surtout ajout de contenu (1 ou 2 niveau en plus) et intégration plus dynamique de "l'histoire".

Hésitez pas à faire me faire un retour  ::): 

@BelegarTheDwarf : je confirme le report de bug de Calys sur les descriptions de cartes qui s’emmêlent  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Waaaaaaat '_' 
Awesome ^^'

J'ai aussi testé l'adaptation de la météo, neat !

----------


## Calys

> Salut, c'est à mon tour de mettre ma contribution en ligne : https://lamachinefactory.itch.io/insert-coin-coin


Génial  ::lol:: 

Tu crois que Didier Couly fera partie du jury ?  ::ninja::

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Merci a vous  ::): 
@Calys : j'espère, j'ai tout misé la dessus ^^ #lesvraissachent

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Super merci pour le bug, effectivement je ne l'avais pas vu !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vu que l'on a un mois de plus, j'intègre un nouveau type de carte : le pouvoir. A chaque fois ça sera un personnage, genre un pote de passage au camping, qui utilisera son pouvoir unique pour vous aider. Idée que l'on m'a trouvé : votre pote Juggernaute a bouché les chiottes du camping ! Détruit deux emplacements.

----------


## Taro

Tu pourrais aussi mettre une carte, assez rare à spawner, qui soit un truc genre :


_La Nature m'appelle

Vous avez laissé belle-maman surveiller
le feu et les saucisses pendant que
vous alliez secouer la vôtre. Dommage._


Et tu mets un truc genre des dégâts qui se répercutent depuis un emplacement vers ceux proches.
Donc très efficace si les joueurs sont groupés.

----------


## Louck

https://louck.itch.io/twitch-chat-battle

Le jeu est peux être un peu trop complexe pour le faire fonctionner. Mais bon, au moins j'aurais essayé  ::): 

J'essayerai de faire d'autre sessions de test pour le peaufiner. Sinon l'essentiel est là.

----------


## Nono

> Il est trop bien !


Bonne idée, mais pas assez frustrant !

Idées pour corser tout ça :
- rendre les mouvement de monsieur météo moins précis
- faire chuter plus drastiquement la barre d'audience
- obliger un positionnement de monsieur météo d'un côté ou de l'autre de la carte en fonction des régions à pointer.

----------


## Grhyll

> https://louck.itch.io/twitch-chat-battle
> 
> Le jeu est peux être un peu trop complexe pour le faire fonctionner. Mais bon, au moins j'aurais essayé


Je dois reconnaître que rien que les instructions d'installation m'ont donné un peu mal au crâne ^^' J'espère que l'équipe CPC arrivera à faire fonctionner tout ça pendant le stream, ça devrait être marrant, à plein  ::):

----------


## Louck

> Je dois reconnaître que rien que les instructions d'installation m'ont donné un peu mal au crâne ^^' J'espère que l'équipe CPC arrivera à faire fonctionner tout ça pendant le stream, ça devrait être marrant, à plein


Je viens de modifier les instructions pour que ca soit plus simple et plus claire.
Mais ouai, deuxième fois que je fais un jeu multijoueurs, dernière fois que je travaille sur ce genre de projet x).

----------


## Taro

De mon côté j'ai corrigé un bug sur *Mauve Jamais-Jardin* et j'ai mis en ligne une version GNU-Linux.
 ::):

----------


## EdwardGreysky

Wow, j'avais raté l'annonce initiale, j'ai seulement vu celle du temps supplémentaire... bon, il me reste donc 27 jours  :Cigare:

----------


## Grhyll

À l'aise  :^_^: 

Moi du coup je suis en mode 0 crunch pépère, et ça devrait être fini dans les jours à venir \o/

----------


## Zerger

Je me donne jusqu'à la sortie de Borderlands 3 pour finir le jeu. J'ai encore pas mal de situations loufoques à rajouter. Vous allez être surpris (je l'espère)

----------


## vectra

> De mon côté j'ai corrigé un bug sur *Mauve Jamais-Jardin* et j'ai mis en ligne une version GNU-Linux.


On veut un portage VR  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://lamachinefactory.itch.io/insert-coin-coin

Vraiment pas mal, insert-coin-coin  :;):

----------


## Taro

> On veut un portage VR


Ah bon ?  ::unsure:: 

Tu es sûr que ça rendrait bien ?  ::unsure::

----------


## vectra

Y'a pas que du AAA+ en VR hein.

Rien que pour taper à la machine avec le contrôleur VR, ça serait pas mal.
Après, vu comment la rédac fait l'impasse sur la VR, je garantis rien hein...

----------


## Taro

Nan mais l'idée est tentante, mais... Je suis pas du tout équipé VR (la machine tient largement la route, mais les casques ne m'intéressent pas)...

----------


## vectra

Essaie pas de gratter un casque gratos, on te voit venir  ::trollface::

----------


## Grhyll

Yay j'ai fini mon jeu /o/ 
Bon, il faudra encore que j'essaie de mettre une version WebGL pour les flemmards pour qui télécharger un fichier de 36mo c'est la fin du monde (j'en fais partie, après tout), et j’appellerai ça un jour, comme disent nos cousins d'outre Atlantique. Peut-être aussi le tester un peu et corriger quelques unes des fautes qui émaillent tout ça.
Si des gens se sentent motivés pour une fantastique plongée dans l'univers de Game of Thrones, c'est ici : https://grhyll.itch.io/jeu-de-trones

----------


## Gaddy

Ma contribution : "Les Misérables Total Destruction" . Jouable directement dans le navigateur web
https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/478672

----------


## Pollux568

> Ma contribution : "Les Misérables Total Destruction" . Jouable directement dans le navigateur web
> https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/478672


GOTY  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 




(Ghryll, je teste ce soir ^^)

----------


## Taro

Par contre y'a des jeux qui sont un peu hors du thème non ?
Je pense par exemple à BOUSE.

@Ghryll : je sais pas si ça compte, pour GoT, mais ça a été adapté en jeu aussi  ::P:  je me demande si ça entre en ligne de compte.

----------


## Grhyll

@taronyu26 Ahah tu l'avais déjà mentionné ^^ Je pense que la réponse officielle serait un truc de l'ordre de "balec"  ::XD::  D'autant que c'est bien une adaptation de la série télé que j'ai fait, pas du jeu  ::):  (Et la mienne est surtout certainement plus fidèle !)
Je me mets aux tests ce week-end pour ma part, dès que j'ai fini les derniers ajustements ^^

J'ai testé The Boyz en random l'autre jour, mais j'ai jamais été très bon aux beat-them-all, j'ai battu Translucent puis j'ai péri peu de temps après, mon cadavre flottant doucement en l'air pendant que mon chient continuait de s'exciter dans tous les sens :'D

----------


## Taro

Oui c'est possible, je me fais vieux, je radote  ::P:

----------


## Gaddy

@Pollux568  Bravo pour le score :-)

----------


## Taro

On veut un leaderboard multi in-game  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

Perso, je commence a manquer d'idées et de motivation. J'essaie de terminer ca au plus vite et je poste le jeu sur itchio

----------


## Grhyll

Je viens de tester Agatha Christie - Le Casse-briques ^^' En dépit du suspense de fou que chaque niveau met en place, j'avoue que je n'en ai fini que 2, déjà le deuxième j'ai cru que je le finirai jamais avec la balle qui allait partout sauf sur les 2 dernières briques  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et j'ai testé Mauve Jamais-Jardin dans la foulée ^^ La sensation est agréable, c'est assez rigolo d'essayer d'adopter un rythme de saisie lent et régulier ! Dommage par contre que les lettres sauvegardées soient pas ce que le joueur a tapé ^^" Aussi le truc des médailles ça me met chaque fois quelque chose genre -33;17 et pas de médaille, même quand j'ai fait genre deux fautes en tout  ::'(:

----------


## Taro

Merci pour ton retour  ::): 

Effectivement c'est une bonne idée : je pourrais sauvegarder aussi la lettre tapée par le joueur.
J'avais sauvegardé uniquement celle générée parce que je me suis dit que les gens auraient la flemme de les retaper sur le fofo pour les partager, et je voulais absolument que les gens puissent en quelques clics partager ce qui a été généré.
"Regardez cette lettre ! Je dis que j'ai besoin de manger, et juste après, que j'ai des hémorroïdes... surpuissant !"

Pour le score, en fait, si tu tapes une lettre en trop, ça décale tout le reste. La comparaison se fait lettre à lettre.
Par contre il semble bien avoir un sushi sur le texte affiché, en fonction de la valeur, faudrait que je creuse... mais j'avoue j'ai la flemme.

Je vais essayer de rapidement implémenter la sauvegarde de la lettre tapée, ça ce sera rapide à faire.
Merci pour l'idée.
 :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

Ahh donc si je tape une lettre en trop, j'ai intérêt à faire comme si c'était la bonne plutôt que de reprendre là où j'en étais ! Je me demandais comment la comparaison fonctionnait justement ^^

----------


## Taro

Exactement ! Je devrais peut-être l'indiquer aussi dans le jeu.
C'est expliqué mais c'est dans l'une des news du devlog sur Itchio, je crois.
 ::P: 

Ou alors, autre possibilité, c'est songer à un système de notation qui fonctionne différemment et qui autorise un certain décalage dans les phrases...
A voir...

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai lancé La Grenouille qui se veut faire aussi grosse que le Boeuf mais il faut être au moins 2  ::'(:  Je testerai ce soir avec mon copain si j'arrive à le motiver :D

----------


## Pollux568

@Grhyll : on peut dire que tu as bien respecté le thème...
Les dessins sont parfaitement dans le style Paint dégueulasse, la musique est atroce (spéciale dédicace au vélociraptor pianiste...), et il me semble difficile de faire une adaptation plus foireuse...

Du coup, le fait que ce soit (très) court est plutôt une qualité !

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah merci :D Ouais ça m'a pris assez longtemps à faire pour la durée de la chose, j'allais pas non plus trop pousser mémé dans les orties ^^
À vrai dire je ne suis plus tout à fait certain d'assumer ma création ^^' Je n'arrive plus à dire si c'est un peu rigolo ou juste vraiment très cringe  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

Ca y est, la version quasi-finale de mon jeu est dispo:
https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/480413

J'essairais d'ajouter un peu plus d'embranchements d'ici la fin de la jam  ::):

----------


## Taro

J'ai testé le jeu de trône, et... à la fois débile, très très très nul, et surtout extrêmement drôle.  ::wub:: 

Et en plus...


Spoiler Alert! 



Je me suis enfin marié avec une Vélociraptorette !  :Bave: 






Merci pour ce moment de rigolade  :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

Merci, ça me rassure un peu  :Emo:   ::lol::

----------


## Pollux568

> Ahah merci :D Ouais ça m'a pris assez longtemps à faire pour la durée de la chose, j'allais pas non plus trop pousser mémé dans les orties ^^
> À vrai dire je ne suis plus tout à fait certain d'assumer ma création ^^' Je n'arrive plus à dire si c'est un peu rigolo ou juste vraiment très cringe


C'est cringe, mais ça m'a bien fait marrer  ::): 
("C'est juste une tête, on ne peut pas partir en date avec !"  :^_^:  )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca y est, la version quasi-finale de mon jeu est dispo:
> https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/480413
> 
> J'essairais d'ajouter un peu plus d'embranchements d'ici la fin de la jam


C'est compliqué de faire une version jouable dans un navigateur ? C'est quand même plus pratique pour tester  ::): 
(Si c'est compliqué c'est pas grave hein, je téléchargerai l'exe)

----------


## Zerger

Je passe par game maker, donc aucune idée si c'est faisable ou pas. Désolé, faudra se taper l'installeur  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Je pense que tu peux exporter en HTML5 avec Game Maker 2 (si c'est bien cette version que tu utilises, aucune idée pour la précédente), ça vaut le coup de se renseigner ! Tu auras plus de joueurs  ::lol::  (Curieusement depuis que j'ai ajouté une version internet pour mon jeu, il n'y a plus aucun download ^^')

----------


## Zerger

Erf, j'utilise la version legacy

----------


## deverdeb

> J'ai lancé La Grenouille qui se veut faire aussi grosse que le Boeuf mais il faut être au moins 2  Je testerai ce soir avec mon copain si j'arrive à le motiver :D


Et oui, c'est 2 à 4 joueurs.
Merci tout de même d'avoir lancé le jeu.

D'ailleurs, je poste une nouvelle version ce soir... si tout se passe bien.

----------


## deverdeb

*Les Misérables Total Destruction :* Testé - 879 mots lus ! Ah ah, trop bien les tirs rouges.. . Je suis mort juste avant le rose  ::'(: 

*Le Détournement du Grand Détournement :* Testé - Trop mignons les dinos. Par contre, j'ai oublié de noter mon score.

*Jeu de Trones :* Testé -  ::P: 

Bon, encore 8 jeux à tester !
Mais cela sera un autre jour (faut pas abuser des bonnes choses !)

----------


## LeRan

Bon, je me lance, je tente quelque chose d'un peu différent de d'habitude, j'espère que j'aurai le temps de le terminer mais ça prend gentiment tournure  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

> Erf, j'utilise la version legacy


La version 1.4 tu veux dire ?
Je l'utilise aussi, on peut exporter en HTML5 (format navigateur internet).
Regarde dans la ligne du haut, à côté de "Target", tu peux normalement changer "Windows" par "HTML5".


@LeRan, tu as mis quelque chose sur itch.io déjà ?

----------


## douze12

Hello, on vient de poster notre participation : A la recherche du temps perdu, le téléfilm, le jeu vidéo

L'adaptation en point & click du célèbre téléfilm de Nina Companeez, lui-même adapté du livre de Marcel Proust.

Y'a surement quelques bugs qui trainent, mais n'hésitez pas à me faire des retours !

https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/480735

----------


## Zerger

> La version 1.4 tu veux dire ?
> Je l'utilise aussi, on peut exporter en HTML5 (format navigateur internet).
> Regarde dans la ligne du haut, à côté de "Target", tu peux normalement changer "Windows" par "HTML5".
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/09/09/2fd7...8d40835f49.png
> 
> @LeRan, tu as mis quelque chose sur itch.io déjà ?


Merci pour l'info, mais malheureusement, j'ai beaucoup moins d'options que toi dans TARGET

----------


## LeRan

> @LeRan, tu as mis quelque chose sur itch.io déjà ?


Hmm non, le prototype n'est pas encore tout à fait assez avancé pour être amusant.

Quelle est la politique qui a cours au fait ? Mettre son jeu en ligne le plus vite possible quitte à l'améliorer au fur et à mesure, ou attendre d'avoir la version définitive ?

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Bah perso, j'attends qu'il soit possible de le terminer.

J'ai presque fini le moteur et je n'aurais plus qu'à éditer un gros JSON pour enrichir mon jeu en fonction de votre travail.

(Oui, vous êtes mes muses... ).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Terminer = qu'un joueur puisse aller au bout du jeu

----------


## DDMagnetiques

J'ai fini hier soir, je vais peaufiner deux trois trucs, mais pas impossible que mon jeu arrive (sans tout son contenu) aujourd'hui sur itch.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> J'ai fini hier soir, je vais peaufiner deux trois trucs, mais pas impossible que mon jeu arrive (sans tout son contenu) aujourd'hui sur itch.


C'est livré en pre-release, avec que 3 jeux pour l'instant, mais il y en aura peut-être d'autres.

https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/484903

----------


## LeRan

> C'est livré en pre-release, avec que 3 jeux pour l'instant, mais il y en aura peut-être d'autres.
> 
> https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/484903


Je... ne sais pas si c'est ça qu'on appelle le génie. Ce qui est sûr c'est que maintenant j'entends distinctement mon cerveau clapoter contre l'intérieur de mon crâne. J'ai envie de dire "beau boulot", faute de trouver des mots plus appropriés.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Thx mate.

Mais c'est loin d'être fini !

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai testé, et je dois dire, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai comme une envie qui me vient de je ne sais où que ce jeu gagne, je ne sais pas si tu as mis des messages subliminaux ou quelque chose comme ça :D

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> J'ai testé, et je dois dire, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai comme une envie qui me vient de je ne sais où que ce jeu gagne, je ne sais pas si tu as mis des messages subliminaux ou quelque chose comme ça :D


Il y a des contraintes techniques, JavaScript fait des buffers overflow si les chiffres sont trop grands. J'ai dû raboter pour certains jeux...

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai testé, et je dois dire, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai comme une envie qui me vient de je ne sais où que ce jeu gagne, je ne sais pas si tu as mis des messages subliminaux ou quelque chose comme ça :D

----------


## Calys

> C'est livré en pre-release, avec que 3 jeux pour l'instant, mais il y en aura peut-être d'autres.
> 
> https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...19/rate/484903


Mais c'est génial  ::lol::

----------


## LeRan

Dire que pendant ce temps je suis en train d'écrire, disons, un vrai jeu... Je pense être un peu hors-sujet ::unsure::

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Par curiosité, vous avez trouvé que les réponses correspondaient aux journalistes de CPC ?

(À part Ellen)

Le fond d'écran était temporaire, je voulais faire un truc plus «fond d'écran de vieux avec mamie et biscotte son caniche abricot»... Je garde le Windows xp ?

Vous avez des idées pour améliorer ?

----------


## Grhyll

Ah moi la première fois j'ai eu le choix entre Polynette et... Izual je crois (et j'ai choisi Polynette) ? Et les deux fois suivantes j'ai eu que Polynette, du coup... oui les réponses étaient reconnaissables ^^'

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Ah moi la première fois j'ai eu le choix entre Polynette et... Izual je crois (et j'ai choisi Polynette) ? Et les deux fois suivantes j'ai eu que Polynette, du coup... oui les réponses étaient reconnaissables ^^'


Il y avait un problème sur ce que j'ai envoyé, avec beaucoup de Polynette (mais c'est un peu mon placeholder pour le dev).

J'ai normalement updaté depuis, et là je vais updater à nouveau pour retirer l'un des Noël Malware en double et livrer le DLC Mauve Mauvais Jardin (qui me permettra de régler mes comptes avec L-F Sébum  ::siffle::  )

Si je me perds pas dans GIT, c'est testable dans une dizaine de minutes.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Ah bah pile 10 minutes du coup.

----------


## Taro

J'ai testé, et... le score semble complètement pété pour avantager Make Something Horrible Simulator lui-même, non ?

Spèce de vendu !

J'aurai ta peau !

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> J'ai testé, et... le score semble complètement pété pour avantager Make Something Horrible Simulator lui-même, non ?
> 
> Spèce de vendu !
> 
> J'aurai ta peau !


?

Ouais, comme d'hab... L'excuse de la manette qui marche pas quand on arrive pas à faire péter le high-score...

----------


## Taro

Bah chais pas, ça m'a sorti 2, 4 et 5 pour les trois autres. Et là hop, 10 direct.
Tu avoueras que c'est louche.
 :tired:

----------


## DDMagnetiques

C'est pas la version définitive, je te rassure.

Je vais ajouter d'autres jeux par la suite, et comme ça tu auras bien plus que trois jeux notés 2, 4 et 5.

----------


## Taro

Mais c'est qu'il ne dément pas, le bougre !  ::ninja:: 

Sinon j'ai remarqué un truc : il n'y avait de son que dans un des trois jeux "de base" (sans compter le simulateur, quoi).
Ou alors dans les deux autres c'était vraiment tellement faible que je ne l'ai pas entendu.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Je penche plutôt sur le fait que je n'ai pas réussi à le capturer sur aut' chose que le jeu de sous-marin.

----------


## LeRan

Bon, ça y est, j'ai fini ! C'est dans un style très différent de la contribution précédente : voila un bon gros shooter qui tâche, à l'ancienne, à la Opération Wolf, sans les moyens techniques.

Mais j'y ai mis tout mon cœur, j'espère que ça vous plaira  ::): 

*STALINGRAD*
Le jeu pas officiel du film

*https://leran.itch.io/stalingrad*

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai testé Le Détournement du Grand Détournement (même si je dois avouer que mes souvenirs de ce film sont assez nébuleux), et je me pensais malin avec ma technique de monter/descendre en mitraillant la touche espace, mais j'ai quand même fini à -57hp  ::'(:  En tout cas 10/10 pour le gameplay, c'est toujours plus inventif que COD /o/

Edit : J'ai enchaîné avec Les Misérables Totale Destruction, et... ben c'est honnêtement très fun ^^' Les bonus sont super satisfaisants (sauf le violet, il est nul le violet), je crois que je vais pour l'instant en rester à mon record de 1352 mots !

Edit2 : J'ai enchaîné encore avec Stalingrad, c'est plutôt agréable à jouer :D Après une première défaite assez rapide, j'ai repris en facile et je suis allé assez loin, mais j'ai encore perdu  ::(:  Du coup je ne sais pas si c'est possible de gagner ou pas, quand j'ai perdu y avait des tanks qui commençaient à s'entasser ^^' Dommage qu'on puisse pas voir son score sur l'écran de défaite !

Edit3 : Et j'ai encore enchaîné avec Canard PC l'émission, punaise c'est dur ^^' J'ai eu 4 game over différents sur mes 5 ou 6 tentatives, mais ça pardonne pas ! C'est rigolo  ::):

----------


## LeRan

Bravo pour ce dévouement à la cause vidéoludique Grhyll, toujours le meilleur d'entre nous  ::): 



> Edit2 : J'ai enchaîné encore avec Stalingrad, c'est plutôt agréable à jouer :D Après une première défaite assez rapide, j'ai repris en facile et je suis allé assez loin, mais j'ai encore perdu  Du coup je ne sais pas si c'est possible de gagner ou pas, quand j'ai perdu y avait des tanks qui commençaient à s'entasser ^^' Dommage qu'on puisse pas voir son score sur l'écran de défaite !


Oui, c'est possible de gagner, au moins en niveau facile et moyen (difficile j'ai pas vraiment essayé...), il y a même des écrans de fin super drôles et tout. Le secret c'est de solliciter au maximum les alliées avec les raccourcis 1 à 4 du clavier alphanumérique pour continuer à mitrailler de l'autre main en même temps... et de s'arranger pour faire intervenir le T34 chaque fois que le PzIII se ramène, de façon à garder les roquettes pour les groupes de petits ennemis. Ah et je me suis rendu compte que compter mentalement jusqu'à 5 pour penser à recharger ça aide, parce que le temps de se rendre compte à l'écran que le magasin du Mosin Nagant est vide on s'est déjà pris plusieurs bastos...

Ceci dit, j'ai eu du mal à régler la difficulté parce que j'ai conscience d'être une quiche aux jeux de tir, alors je me dis que si j'y arrive à peine alors c'est juste bien pour les joueurs normaux  :Emo: 

EDIT : des tanks qui s'entassaient, à savoir qui arrivaient plusieurs à la fois ? C'est pas normal, normalement il n'y a qu'un seul char ennemi à l'écran à la fois... dis moi s'il y a un bug...

EDIT 2 : le score à atteindre pour la victoire c'est 64000, je me suis pas foulé pour les niveaux (500 - 1000 - 2000 - 4000 - 8000 etc.)

----------


## Grhyll

Je suis une quiche aussi aux jeux de tir, donc probablement pas la meilleure référence :D Mais ouais je m'attendais à des écrans de fin rigolos, ce pourquoi je suis passé en facile sans remord, mais ça n'a pas suffi à compenser mes talents de tireur  ::'(:  Et effectivement pour les alliés je spammais le médic dès que nécessaire, mais les rôles des trucs autres étaient assez nébuleux (y en a un qui balance des caisses, même si j'ai pas réussi à l'identifier dans le feu de l'action, et les deux autres... mystère pour moi ! Ce qui ne m'a pas empêcher de les utiliser /o/ ). 
Et oui je suis quasiment sûr qu'il y avait au moins deux chars quand j'ai perdu la deuxième fois, et j'ai même un sérieux soupçon sur le fait qu'il y en avait un troisième. Mais j'avais plus de roquette  ::(: 
(Et le chargement en vrai ça va, on se rend assez vite compte quand le chargeur est vide une fois passé la première phase d'incompréhension !)

----------


## LeRan

> Je suis une quiche aussi aux jeux de tir, donc probablement pas la meilleure référence :D Mais ouais je m'attendais à des écrans de fin rigolos, ce pourquoi je suis passé en facile sans remord, mais ça n'a pas suffi à compenser mes talents de tireur  Et effectivement pour les alliés je spammais le médic dès que nécessaire, mais les rôles des trucs autres étaient assez nébuleux (y en a un qui balance des caisses, même si j'ai pas réussi à l'identifier dans le feu de l'action, et les deux autres... mystère pour moi ! Ce qui ne m'a pas empêcher de les utiliser /o/ ). 
> Et oui je suis quasiment sûr qu'il y avait au moins deux chars quand j'ai perdu la deuxième fois, et j'ai même un sérieux soupçon sur le fait qu'il y en avait un troisième. Mais j'avais plus de roquette 
> (Et le chargement en vrai ça va, on se rend assez vite compte quand le chargeur est vide une fois passé la première phase d'incompréhension !)


Ah, alors voila les rôles des alliés, en effet c'est pas toujours complètement limpide quand on a pas vu le code  ::): 
- médecin : rend 50% de la vie max (mais tu l'avais remarqué !)
- sniper : tire 5 balles qui touchent à coup sûr. Repart lorsqu'il n'y a plus d'ennemi aux fenêtres ou après le 5e coup. Utile pour tenir la boutique pendant qu'on ramasse les bonus...
- pilote : mitraille le bâtiment puis largue deux caisses de bonus.
- tankiste : un T-34 arrive, qui tire 3 obus, en dégommant prioritairement le char adverse. Euh, c'est pas elle que tu as pris pour le deuxième char ennemi des fois ? :D

----------


## Grhyll

Effectivement c'est probablement le char allié que j'ai pris pour un ennemi :D J'étais un peu bourré aussi pour ma défense, donc les détails me passaient un peu au-dessus de la tête  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

> Edit3 : Et j'ai encore enchaîné avec Canard PC l'émission, punaise c'est dur ^^' J'ai eu 4 game over différents sur mes 5 ou 6 tentatives, mais ça pardonne pas ! C'est rigolo


C'est bon signe si tu n'as pas trouvé ça malaisant  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Oh ben ça l'est un peu quand même ^^' Mais bon, on est dans Make Something Horrible hein, ça reste très raisonnable comparé à ce à quoi on peut s'attendre ! (Pis c'est pas comme si le mien n'était pas malaisant  ::ninja::  )

----------


## LeRan

> Mais ouais je m'attendais à des écrans de fin rigolos, ce pourquoi je suis passé en facile sans remord


Ah oui à ce propos il y a un écran de fin différent pour chaque niveau de difficulté. Je ne sais pas si grand-monde verra l'écran de fin du mode "difficile", puisque moi-même j'y arrive pas  ::mellow:: 

Du coup je viens de charger une version 1.1 du jeu dont les modes "moyen" et "difficile" sont (un petit peu) moins durs. J'arrive toujours pas à battre le mode difficile mais un joueur un peu plus affuté que moi devrait pouvoir  ::): 

Et j'ai suivi ton conseil en laissant apparaître le score lors d'une défaite.

----------


## Pollux568

> Bon, ça y est, j'ai fini ! C'est dans un style très différent de la contribution précédente : voila un bon gros shooter qui tâche, à l'ancienne, à la Opération Wolf, sans les moyens techniques.
> 
> Mais j'y ai mis tout mon cœur, j'espère que ça vous plaira 
> 
> *STALINGRAD*
> Le jeu pas officiel du film
> 
> *https://leran.itch.io/stalingrad*
> 
> ...


Cet écran d'accueil  :^_^: 
Arg, la victoire était à 64000 ? J'ai perdu juste avant alords, je devais être à 60000 :/
 ::ninja::  (en mode facile)  ::ninja::

----------


## LeRan

> Cet écran d'accueil


Si tu as compris la référence du premier coup d’œil, c'est que tu es comme moi : vieux.  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Vieux, c'est à partir de quand ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LeRan

> Vieux, c'est à partir de quand ?


C'est quand tu as pu voir le film ci-dessous sans que personne t'ait raconté la fin avant... (ceci dit j'ai dû avoir du bol parce qu'il était déjà sorti depuis pas mal d'années quand je l'ai vu la première fois)



Pour les jeunes qui n'ont pas connu l'avant-Gorbatchev et qui n'avaient pas trouvé la référence : vous pouvez jouer au jeu des 7 différences avec mon écran d'accueil maintenant  ::):

----------


## Taro

Bah c'est mon cas, pourtant je ne pense pas qu'on me rangerait dans les "vieux"  ::ninja:: 

Ton indicateur est perfectible je pense  ::P:

----------


## SgtApone

Bon ben je pensais pas participer cette année, mais je suis tombé nez à nez avec une affiche de dany boon avant hier et soudain... le big bang

Je vous présente donc PMU le film, le jeu. L'adaptation en jeu du film

https://apone.itch.io/pmu

Maintenant que toute ma créativité est venue s'écraser dans cette chose, je me sent beaucoup plus léger

----------


## Grhyll

Alors l'intro est super palpitante et pleine d'émotions, j'avoue que je me suis immédiatement laissé happer par ce récit prometteur et les graphismes, disons le franchement, quasiment photo-réalistes, mais... je n'arrive pas à faire avancer mon cheval  ::'(: 
Une fois que j'arrive là :

Y a rien qui répond...

----------


## Baroudeur

> Alors l'intro est super palpitante et pleine d'émotions, j'avoue que je me suis immédiatement laissé happer par ce récit prometteur et les graphismes, disons le franchement, quasiment photo-réalistes, mais... je n'arrive pas à faire avancer mon cheval 
> Une fois que j'arrive là :
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/09/23/084...864c30ca8a.png
> Y a rien qui répond...


Tu as suivi la "Note sur les contrôles" sous la fenêtre du jeu ? Chez moi ça fonctionne.

----------


## LeRan

> Bon ben je pensais pas participer cette année, mais je suis tombé nez à nez avec une affiche de dany boon avant hier et soudain... le big bang
> 
> Je vous présente donc PMU le film, le jeu. L'adaptation en jeu du film
> 
> https://apone.itch.io/pmu
> 
> Maintenant que toute ma créativité est venue s'écraser dans cette chose, je me sent beaucoup plus léger


"An error occurred running the Unity content on this page. See your browser JavaScript console for more info. The error was:
SecurityError: The operation is insecure."

 ::'(: 

Même si je clique sur "d'accord je veux bien le virus, roule ma poule", il se passe plus rien ensuite.

----------


## Grhyll

> Tu as suivi la "Note sur les contrôles" sous la fenêtre du jeu ? Chez moi ça fonctionne.


Vi j'ai suivi, sans succès  ::'(:  (À vrai dire j'ai même lu la totalité des instructions avant de lancer le jeu, c'est un peu ça, être vieux.)

----------


## SgtApone

> Alors l'intro est super palpitante et pleine d'émotions, j'avoue que je me suis immédiatement laissé happer par ce récit prometteur et les graphismes, disons le franchement, quasiment photo-réalistes, mais... je n'arrive pas à faire avancer mon cheval 
> Une fois que j'arrive là :
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/09/23/084...864c30ca8a.png
> Y a rien qui répond...


mmmm, tu es en azerty? t'as tenté en spammant les touches? je me doutais que ces controles super simu allait rebuter les néophytes! je vais peut etre rajouter un mode facile du coup :x




> "An error occurred running the Unity content on this page. See your browser JavaScript console for more info. The error was:
> SecurityError: The operation is insecure."
> 
> 
> 
> Même si je clique sur "d'accord je veux bien le virus, roule ma poule", il se passe plus rien ensuite.


Je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose, tu as eut ce problème avec d'autres jeux unity? tu es sur quel navigateur?

----------


## Grhyll

En fait j'ai réessayé et ça marche, c'est juste une question de clarté des instructions  ::):  (Par contre c'est rigolo le truc de "appuyer sur espace pour continuer", mais faut s'accrocher à son slip pour avoir la motiv de relancer le jeu !)

----------


## LeRan

> Je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose, tu as eut ce problème avec d'autres jeux unity? tu es sur quel navigateur?


Firefox. J'ai des paramètres de sécurité un peu drastiques mais c'est la première fois que ça me fait ça avec un jeu Unity. En revanche, tous ceux auxquels j'avais joué pour l'instant étaient des exécutables téléchargés.

----------


## Gaddy

Merci à tous ceux qui ont testé Les Misérables Total Destruction :-)

J'ai fait une nouvelle et dernière update :
- un nouveau bonus (blanc) !! Les projectiles rebondissent de mots en mots (rebond infini, angle aléatoire)
- le texte accélère un peu moins vite, c'est un peu plus pépère (j'ai fait 7800)
- qques équilibrages de bonus (l'auto-aim violet tire un peu plus vite, le rouge triple très légèrement aussi)
https://gaddy.itch.io/les-miserables-total-destruction

----------


## Grhyll

Très bons, les équilibrages, Gaddy ^^ J'ai fait 5113, le nouveau bonus est cool  ::):  C'est vraiment satisfaisant comme jeu !

----------


## Gaddy

8843 - j'arrête là, c'était vraiment trop stressant

----------


## deverdeb

5162  :tired:  Ce jeu est trop bien

----------


## dancingmad

Laissez-moi vous présenter ma soumission pour cette année

*2001 A Space Oddysey*



https://martinbousquet.itch.io/2001-a-space-oddysey

jouable au clavier et à la manette. Enjoy !

----------


## pierrecastor

Salut à tous,

Alors je me suis lancé pour la première fois dans cette game jam, mais en relisant les instruction, je crois que je me suis planté.

Si j'utilise de courtes séquences d'image d'un film (en les ayant passé par un filtre dégueux sous gimp) et quelques cours extraits sonores bien déformés, du coup, les droits de tout les assets ne m'appartiennent pas et je ne remplie plus la condition :



> "Enfin, ça tombe sous le sens, vous devez disposer des droits sur toutes les éléments graphiques, sonores et autres utilisés dans votre jeu."


Ou ça peut passer dans le cadre d'une courte citation ou un truc du genre ?

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Hello !

Bon ben je livre bientôt la dernière version. Des corrections de bugs, effets graphiques et plus de cartes. J'ai plein d'autres idées, mais pas le temps  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Alors je me suis lancé pour la première fois dans cette game jam, mais en relisant les instruction, je crois que je me suis planté.
> 
> Si j'utilise de courtes séquences d'image d'un film (en les ayant passé par un filtre dégueux sous gimp) et quelques cours extraits sonores bien déformés, du coup, les droits de tout les assets ne m'appartiennent pas et je ne remplie plus la condition :
> 
> 
> Ou ça peut passer dans le cadre d'une courte citation ou un truc du genre ?


Rassure-toi, tu n'auras aucun problème juridique avec ton jeu. C'est une game jam relativement confidentielle, et tu ne vends rien.
Et en plus, ça passe dans l'exception de parodie ( https://www.lagbd.org/index.php/L%E2...aricature_(fr) )
Sinon tous les memes, détournements et tout ce qu'on trouve sur internet seraient interdits  :;): 
Donc aucun problème, montre-nous ce que tu as créé !

----------


## Pollux568

> Laissez-moi vous présenter ma soumission pour cette année
> 
> *2001 A Space Oddysey*
> 
> https://img.itch.zone/aW1hZ2UvNDg3OD...nal/E0ZuK7.png
> 
> https://martinbousquet.itch.io/2001-a-space-oddysey
> 
> jouable au clavier et à la manette. Enjoy !


J'ai pas réussi à passer le premier monolithe... :shame:

----------


## pierrecastor

Merci pour la réponse. 

J'ai encore deux mini jeux débiles sous la main, mais je bug sur game maker pour arriver à ce que je veux. 

Faut aussi dire que j'ai appris l'outil y'a 2 semaines. 

Entre temps j'ai up mes trois mini jeux moches sur itch.io, une inadaptation de american psycho pegi 3, sans meurtres ni violence :
america psycho pegi 3

----------


## DDMagnetiques

J'ai mis à jour tous les contenus du mien de jeu.

(enfin j'ai oublié de mettre à jour une icône, mais c'est une icône sous licence Creative Common et la paternité est attribuée dans les sources ouvertes, je suis dans les clous).

Je me suis vraiment fait surprendre par le boulot à effectuer, je suis dans le même état qu'une météorite qui fait son entrée dans l'atmosphère…  :Emo:  C'est que du fait main, du web, des assets faits sous GIMP, et de la capture vidéo, mais je me retrouve avec des JSON de plus de 2000 lignes pour les données, et le jeu compressé fait ~140 Mb.

Vu le concept, ça m'a permis de tester tous les jeux de la concurrence — et de bitcher — et il y a vraiment des petits bijoux (j'ai mes chouchous).

Il manque quelques vidéos de jeu et j'en suis désolé : Twitch Chat Battle (compliqué à mettre en place surtout sur un stream sans personne dessus), Stalingrad (là c'est de ma faute, j'ai fait 3 parties, et à chaque fois j'ai oublié de lancer la capture vidéo), Fifi Brindacier (en fait le jeu à fait fondre mon pécé du boulot au bout d'un moment, le seul truc que j'ai pu capturer en vidéo, c'est quand j'ai tué le processus) et Ryan Safety truc (Parce que quand j'ai voulu faire ma capture, c'était protégé par mot de passe).

J'espère que ça vous fera rire (et que ça les fera rire, eux aussi).

Make Something Horrible 2019 Simulator 2020

----------


## Grhyll

Ah oui quand même, t'as pas fait les choses à moitié ^^' (Enfin de ton propre aveux tu les as pas faites complètement non plus  ::P:  )
J'en connais qui doivent être bien contents d'avoir repoussé la deadline d'un mois maintenant qu'ils ont 28 jeux à tester  ::trollface::

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Ouais, heureusement que j'ai utilisé Pollynette qui fait – pratiquement – que «Keur keur keur» pour meubler.

Je pense que je vais faire du 20:00 - 07:00 pour rattraper mon sommeil en retard.

----------


## MrShibby

J'en ai profité pour faire mumuse avec Unity et c'était n'importe quoi !

*Game Of Thrones Episode 1 Racer*

Et je viens de voir qu'il y a une coquille sur l'écran titre...
On va dire que c'est pour une histoire de copyright.

----------


## Taro

C'est en *404 Not Found* chez moi.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Il n'y a pas de jeu en plus sur la gamejam et pas de jeu associé à son compte, effectivement.

----------


## MrShibby

Ah en effet c'était en draft, j'ai pas fais attention.
Merci du signalement  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Ayé, j'ai soumis mon projet !
C'est parti d'une parodie de "Paper Please" à une sorte de jeu de cartes sur le magazine Canard PC.
Je manque d'idées pour le nom, du coup j'ai mis CPC-le jeu (si vous avez une meilleure idée)



Pour tester c'est par là => *https://pollux568.itch.io/cpc-le-jeu* <=

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah j'ai lancé le jeu en oubliant que j'avais le son à fond, ça surprend :D 101.20 pour une première tentative, c'est assez intéressant comme gameplay, un poil plus profond que l'impression que ça peut donner au premier abord  ::happy2::  Deuxième tentative : 329.30, comme quoi en sachant comment jouer on peut faire mieux ! Et encore, je pensais pouvoir descendre en-dessous de 0 puis remonter au-dessus, mais ça a mis fin dès que je suis arrivé à 0  ::'(:  J'aurais pu aller plus loiin !

----------


## LeRan

> Ayé, j'ai soumis mon projet !
> C'est parti d'une parodie de "Paper Please" à une sorte de jeu de cartes sur le magazine Canard PC.
> Je manque d'idées pour le nom, du coup j'ai mis CPC-le jeu (si vous avez une meilleure idée)


Ah oui, sympa en effet ! J'ai pas dépassé les 150 environ mais l'idée est brillante et la réalisation, quoique minimale, est soignée. En même temps si je suis pas aussi bon que Grhyll c'est avant tout une question de respect.

Une seule question : la sonate au clair de lune, pourquoi ?

Edit :à propos c'est pour le moment le seul jeu jouable dans le navigateur de la jam que j'aie essayé qui veut bien se lancer sans que j'aie une alarme de sécurité qui débouche sur un plantage. Bizarre.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Edit :à propos c'est pour le moment le seul jeu jouable dans le navigateur de la jam que j'aie essayé qui veut bien se lancer sans que j'aie une alarme de sécurité qui débouche sur un plantage. Bizarre.


Arf. J'en ai pas eu sur ceux que j'ai testé, et j'ai testé le mien.

Vu que j'ai tout fait moi même, c'est quoi l'erreur que tu as eu ?

Je vais devoir faire des mises à jour pour deux coquins qui attendent que j'ai fini pour sortir leurs jeux.

----------


## LeRan

> Arf. J'en ai pas eu sur ceux que j'ai testé, et j'ai testé le mien.
> 
> Vu que j'ai tout fait moi même, c'est quoi l'erreur que tu as eu ?


Ah non, autant pour moi, le tien il marche bien aussi. Par contre il y en a plusieurs autres qui me disent "An error occurred running the Unity content on this page. See your browser JavaScript console for more info. The error was:
SecurityError: The operation is insecure."

Message à l'attention de Deluvi : le Grand Détournement me dit "abort(114). Build with -s ASSERTIONS=1 for more info."

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Parfait !

Mon code est également dans le thème make something horrible, alors j'ai eu peur de ta remarque.

Pfiou !

----------


## Taro

J'ai même pas pu faire 100 quoi  :Emo:

----------


## LeRan

Hé les gonzes si vous n'avez pas encore essayé "À la recherche du temps perdu, le téléfilm, le jeu-vidéo", allez-y, foncez, c'est une pépite, ça rend intelligent, c'est bien simple je ne me reconnais plus.

Par contre l'intro dit vrai, c'est un peu "le Dark Souls de la littérature qui tire en longueur", faut pas hésiter à faire appel à l'aide.

----------


## Grhyll

> En même temps si je suis pas aussi bon que Grhyll c'est avant tout une question de respect.


Ouf, certaines valeurs ne se perdent pas !  :B): 

Pas encore tout fini de tester de mon côté, entre autres j'ai toujours en projet de motiver mon copain pour La Grenouille qui se veut faire aussi grosse que le Boeuf et l'oeuvre Proustienne est téléchargée depuis un bail mais pas encore lancée, faut dire que ça peut être dangereux d'abuser des bonnes choses en l'occurrence, je pense que jouer avec parcimonie est important pour la santé mentale !

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Nan mais les relous quoi…

_«Je vais me coucher tôt, demain c'est boulot et j'ai passé mes nuits du week-end à ajouter les derniers jeux soumis au mien !»_

Et là paf, 4 soumissions le dimanche.

_«Bon bah tant pis, je vais les ajouter…»_

J'ai passé ma soirée à regarder la barre d'upload vers github (j'ai pas la fibre), avant de regarder la barre de download de mon build sur github (j'ai toujours pas la fibre) pour finalement regarder la barre d'upload à nouveau pour le build cette fois (20 fkb/s¹ en ascendant… Une bête histoire de fibre que je n'ai pas. J'ai cramé ma data pour gagner un peu de vitesse).

Et le temps que ça soye en ligne, on a Rustine Man qui poste encore une autre soumission.

 ::cry:: 

PS : Ils sont parmis mes sus-mentionnés chouchous À la Recherche du «Temps Perdu» et «La Grenouille»

1. Fucking Kilobytes per second.

----------


## douze12

> Hé les gonzes si vous n'avez pas encore essayé "À la recherche du temps perdu, le téléfilm, le jeu-vidéo", allez-y, foncez, c'est une pépite, ça rend intelligent, c'est bien simple je ne me reconnais plus.
> 
> Par contre l'intro dit vrai, c'est un peu "le Dark Souls de la littérature qui tire en longueur", faut pas hésiter à faire appel à l'aide.


Ahah merci pour ce gentil commentaire, content que ça te plaise ! Par curiosité, tu as réussi à le finir ? Les énigmes sont assez cocasses, et on ne l'a fait tester à personne... (ça se voit ?).

J'ai pas eu le temps de tester les autres mais je n'y manquerai pas, il y a l'air d'y avoir de sacrée perles !

----------


## LeRan

> Ahah merci pour ce gentil commentaire, content que ça te plaise ! Par curiosité, tu as réussi à le finir ? Les énigmes sont assez cocasses, et on ne l'a fait tester à personne... (ça se voit ?).
> 
> J'ai pas eu le temps de tester les autres mais je n'y manquerai pas, il y a l'air d'y avoir de sacrée perles !


Oui je l'ai terminé mais en me faisant fortement aider par l'aide intégrée, parce que les énigmes sont bien tordues, et pourtant je suis un vétéran de Monkey Island et des enquêtes de Laura Bow !

La pendule et l'armoire à miroir, sans blague, c'est du vice !

Ceci dit je maintiens mon opinion que c'est un petit bijou d'intelligence. Question : le jeu a été développé 100 % pour la game jam ou il s'appuyait sur un moteur/projet qui préexistait ? Parce que même si les modèles 3D et les sprites sont un peu artisanaux, c'est quand même super propre et chiadé et il doit y avoir un petit paquet de lignes de code derrière...

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

J'annule ma participation, j'ai trop de bugs que je n'ai pas le temps de corriger  ::(:

----------


## dancingmad

> J'ai pas réussi à passer le premier monolithe... :shame:


Rho pourtant c'est pas fait pour être dur  ::): 

J'ai pas précisé dans la description, mais au cas où, il y a un bouton saut.

----------


## Grhyll

> J'annule ma participation, j'ai trop de bugs que je n'ai pas le temps de corriger


...ça qualifie pourtant parfaitement le jeu, non ?  ::P:

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> J'annule ma participation, j'ai trop de bugs que je n'ai pas le temps de corriger




Ça fait douze fois que je recompte pourquoi j'ai 35 entrées dans mon jeu et que le site me remonte 34 entrées.

C'est con, j'ai rien compris à comment le jeu fonctionne, mais c'était un des participants de la première heure, un ami, un confident. Quelqu'un avec qui on pouvait croiser nos regards et d'un petit hochement de tête imperceptible montrer que l'on savait que l'autre en face était un vrai.

 ::cry::   :Emo:   ::unsure::

----------


## Pollux568

> Rho pourtant c'est pas fait pour être dur 
> 
> J'ai pas précisé dans la description, mais au cas où, il y a un bouton saut.


Ah ah ah ^^ oui, j'avais compris  ::P: 
Mais j'avais perdu pas mal de vie avec les singes avant. Et je me demandais surtout s'il y avait autre chose à faire que juste éviter les tirs du monolithe (avancer ? tirer ? etc). Je vais réessayer alors  ::): 

(me fait penser, y'a une critique de 2001 qui est sortie sur Youtube il y a quelques jours, j'ai trouvé ça bien intéressant : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XUdtHvnvXg )




> Deuxième tentative : 329.30





> J'ai pas dépassé les 150 environ


Vous êtes trop oufs ! J'avais mis la barre à 75 pour avoir la "victoire"...




> Une seule question : la sonate au clair de lune, pourquoi ?


Je cherchais une musique style cyberpunk pour faire comme dans l'émission. C'est l'un des premiers résultats de opengameart...




> Edit :à propos c'est pour le moment le seul jeu jouable dans le navigateur de la jam que j'aie essayé qui veut bien se lancer sans que j'aie une alarme de sécurité qui débouche sur un plantage. Bizarre.


J'ai utilisé Game Maker Studio 1.4 - peut-être que les autres ont utilisé autre chose, genre Unity ?




> c'est assez intéressant comme gameplay, un poil plus profond que l'impression que ça peut donner au premier abord





> mais l'idée est brillante et la réalisation, quoique minimale, est soignée.


Si je m'attendais à de tels compliments  ::o:  Merci  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Parfait !
> 
> Mon code est également dans le thème make something horrible, alors j'ai eu peur de ta remarque.
> 
> Pfiou !


 ::XD::   ::XD::   ::XD:: 

Je suis admiratif en tout cas devant le projet, c'est très meta !!!
Bon, la fin est dans 8h et 50 minutes, tu devrais plus avoir trop de soumissions de dernière minute maintenant  :;): 

En tout cas, j'ai pas eu le temps de tout tester, mais ça fait vraiment rêver  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Bon, la fin est dans 8h et 50 minutes, tu devrais plus avoir trop de soumissions de dernière minute maintenant


Ouais, j'en suis à 6 ajouts et une suppression depuis dimanche matin tout de même.  :tired: 

Mais ça va plus vite depuis la fibre 70Mb/s du boulot.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ayé, j'ai soumis mon projet !
> C'est parti d'une parodie de "Paper Please" à une sorte de jeu de cartes sur le magazine Canard PC.
> Je manque d'idées pour le nom, du coup j'ai mis CPC-le jeu (si vous avez une meilleure idée)
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/09/29/a188...96cf14bd2d.png
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/09/29/f0d9...fa24eda518.png
> 
> Pour tester c'est par là => *https://pollux568.itch.io/cpc-le-jeu* <=


685.50 à ma première partie  :Cigare:  C'est complètement con mais j'aime bien  ::lol:: 




> Vous êtes trop oufs ! J'avais mis la barre à 75 pour avoir la "victoire"...


 ::O:  En fait tu as les score x 1,5 de Noel et les grilles qui te rajoutent ton score / 5 qui peuvent vite faire monter la sauce. Et il faut prendre toutes les cartes qui ont un coût négatif pour récupérer de la thune. La bécane d'Izual ne sert à rien et j'ai jamais réussi à obtenir le respect d'ackboo  ::cry::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Bon, la fin est dans 8h et 50 minutes, tu devrais plus avoir trop de soumissions de dernière minute maintenant


Tut tut tut ! Nous on attend la dernière minute pour rendre notre projet public sur la jam  ::P: 

Par contre on peut faire un peut de teasing: Ca vous dirait un DDR sur le thème de la démonstration de sécurité avant le décollage des avions de ligne ?

 :B):

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Si c'est ce que je crois, z'êtes déjà dans mon jeu.

Enfin. Presque. C'est Ryan Safety truc ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Toutafé !

----------


## douze12

> Oui je l'ai terminé mais en me faisant fortement aider par l'aide intégrée, parce que les énigmes sont bien tordues, et pourtant je suis un vétéran de Monkey Island et des enquêtes de Laura Bow !
> 
> La pendule et l'armoire à miroir, sans blague, c'est du vice !
> 
> Ceci dit je maintiens mon opinion que c'est un petit bijou d'intelligence. Question : le jeu a été développé 100 % pour la game jam ou il s'appuyait sur un moteur/projet qui préexistait ? Parce que même si les modèles 3D et les sprites sont un peu artisanaux, c'est quand même super propre et chiadé et il doit y avoir un petit paquet de lignes de code derrière...


Cool ça fait vraiment plaisir à lire ! Oui le jeu a été développé de zéro juste pour la game jam, mais tous les modèles 3D / sprites sont issus de l'asset store (gratuit) de Unity. On l'a fait à 2, mon frère est responsable de l'idée de base et des énigmes tordues, et moi du code (et de quelques blagues) :D

----------


## pierrecastor

Bon, ben voila, 1h20 avant la deadline, envoi de la version "finale" (j'aurai eu plus de temps, j'aurais rajouté des conneries).

https://pierrecastor.itch.io/american-psycho

Premier jeu que je crée, même si c'est tout nul et moche, ça fait quand même quelque chose.  ::happy2::

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Et tu verras que ça aide beaucoup le deuxième jeu que tu feras !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Dernière ligne droite les enfants !

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Punaise ! Tout le monde publie (ou republie ?).

L'adaptation de Full Métal Alchemist, Ryan Safety truc, Ferry 2019...

Mon approche empirique de la game jam est toute foirée...

(C'est surtout con pour B-Men qui est juste commenté dans mon truc).

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Pffffiouu nous avions au moins 10 minutes de marge !




Je vous présente, avec grande fierté, notre projet de refonte des démonstration de sécurité dans les compagnies aériennes !

Fruit d'une innovation récompensée par le golden Sky alliance award, ce jeu brille avant tout par:
Une cinématique d'into faite avec amour au notepadDes achievements partoutDu screenshake

Faites y un tour ! Y'a que 560Mo a télécharger !

----------


## Ruvon

> 685.50 à ma première partie


Deuxième essai : 1321.40. C'est prenant  ::o:

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Punaise j'ai réussi à corriger mon bug à la dernière minute ! L'upload a été stressant avec un ADSL de campagne  ::):

----------


## LeRan

> Deuxième essai : 1321.40. C'est prenant


3356,60 points ! Ça y est, maintenant vous me devez le respect !

----------


## Taro

> Punaise ! Tout le monde publie (ou republie ?).
> 
> L'adaptation de Full Métal Alchemist, Ryan Safety truc, Ferry 2019...
> 
> Mon approche empirique de la game jam est toute foirée...
> 
> (C'est surtout con pour B-Men qui est juste commenté dans mon truc).


Pour Full Metal Alchemist j'étais au courant  :Cigare: 

C'est important d'avoir des sources d'information alternatives  :Cigare:

----------


## DDMagnetiques

C'est un complot !

(Je suis abonné à «Top Secret : le magazine des gens qui sachent» alors je les repère de loin les loges illuminatis franc maçonnique...).

----------


## Grhyll

Mais... mais... cette cuvée 2019 est exceptionnelle  ::w00t::

----------


## Chk

> Punaise ! Tout le monde publie (ou republie ?).
> 
> L'adaptation de Full Métal Alchemist, Ryan Safety truc, Ferry 2019...
> 
> Mon approche empirique de la game jam est toute foirée...
> 
> (C'est surtout con pour B-Men qui est juste commenté dans mon truc).


Ouais, désolé pour Al le Chimiste, j'ai bossé dessus jusqu'au tout dernier moment. J'avoue j'aurais été curieux de le retrouver dans ton jeu !  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

> Deuxième essai : 1321.40. C'est prenant






> 3356,60 points ! Ça y est, maintenant vous me devez le respect !




Sérieux, les gars O_o
J'aurais jamais ne serait qu'imaginer qu'on puisse arriver aussi haut !!!
Je suis grave impressionné !

(ouais, Noël Malware il est trop puissant  :;):  )

Maintenant le nouveau défi c'est d'arriver à faire moins de 75, pour avoir la fin censée être normale !





> Bon, ben voila, 1h20 avant la deadline, envoi de la version "finale" (j'aurai eu plus de temps, j'aurais rajouté des conneries).
> 
> https://pierrecastor.itch.io/american-psycho
> 
> Premier jeu que je crée, même si c'est tout nul et moche, ça fait quand même quelque chose.


J'ai testé (enfin la version précédente), c'est... spécial ! Le filtre Gimp aide bien pour créer une ambiance un peu malsaine.
Par contre j'ai pas vu le film, je pense que je dois rater des références...
Bravo pour être allé au bout et avoir sorti un jeu jouable en tout cas  :;):

----------


## pierrecastor

> Et tu verras que ça aide beaucoup le deuxième jeu que tu feras !


Yep, ça m'a permis de prendre en main un peu gamemaker. Bon, si on regarde les sources, c'est absolument innommable et ça tiens avec du gros scotch marron, mais c'est un premier pas.

Je vais continuer les tutos pour essayer de faire plus propre la prochaine fois.



@*Don Moahskarton :
* 
Superbe je suis admiratif devant le résultat. J'aime particulièrement le roulement de tête sur le clavier pour lancer le jeu.
Y'a moyen de débloquer les autres niveaux ?




> J'ai testé (enfin la version précédente), c'est... spécial ! Le filtre Gimp aide bien pour créer une ambiance un peu malsaine.
> Par contre j'ai pas vu le film, je pense que je dois rater des références...


j'ai ajouté deux mini jeux depuis, un lavage sous la douche et la création d'une carte de visite (mon préféré). Pour les références, c'est juste que le film est principalement connu pour Bale tuant des gens à la hache ou d'autres ustensile et des phrases violentes comme "te contente pas de le reluquer, bouffe le" en s'adressant à une prostitué en parlant du cul de l'autre. Donc j'ai essayé au contraire de prendre les scènes ou il prend soin de lui avec 15 produit de beauté ou alors ou il font un battle de carte de visite avec ses collègues de la finance.




> Bravo pour être allé au bout et avoir sorti un jeu jouable en tout cas


Merci. ::): 

Sinon, 1553 sur le tien.  ::P:  Marrant, j'aime bien le concepts et les cartes.

----------


## Gaddy

J'arrive en retard, mais un grand bravo pour  CPC Le Jeu - c'est très bien fichu !

2859 points, j'ai impressionné ackboo \o/
Et mention spéciale pour les petits "bugs" de comptage par-ci par-là, bien dans le thème... l'erreur 404 qui compte double et Ivan le Fou sympa qu'une fois sur deux (si j'ai pas halluciné ^^)

----------


## pierrecastor

Nope, j'ai remarqué les mêmes bugs. Et en s'en servant bien :



416331,50 points  :B): 

@Gaddy : Je suis en train de tester les jeux de la jam (je ne voulais pas trop me faire influencé avant d'avoir fini le miens), j’adore ton adaptation des Misérable. Détruire de la culture sur la chevauché des walkyries, un excellent thème.  :;): 

Plus sérieusement, tu risques de te faire disqualifier, ton jeu est bon.  ::):

----------


## Taro

Tain du coup, maintenant, je peux publier les autres concepts que j'avais imaginé début Août, et que je n'ai pas sélectionnés !
 ::o:

----------


## Gaddy

Pas de bugs ?.
C'est pas possible je ne peux pas halluciner, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois...
- l'erreur 404 me donne 2 bitcoincoins au lieu d'un seul comme indiqué
- Le client presstalis satisfait me coute 1 bitcoincoin une fois sur deux ; le reste du temps m'en donne deux comme indiqué.

Du coup même en ne choisissant que les cartes gratuites et les bonus (pizza / erreur 404 / client presstalis), mes bitcoincoin ne montent pas très haut, genre 20, et je n'ai pas trop de quoi profiter des cartes x1.5. Ce qui rend le jeu particulièrement bien équilibré

Ou c'est vraiment que moi qui ait ça ? (je m'en vais pleurer)

----------


## pierrecastor

Je viens de dire que j'avais les mêmes bug.  :;):

----------


## Gaddy

Ah pardon !! J'ai lu trop vite, d'autant plus en voyant ton score de malade. Comment tu réussis à avoir ça ?

----------


## pierrecastor

Un coup de bol, je pense. Une bonne série de carte -1 bitcoin et plein de malware à la fin.

----------


## Gaddy

Alors tentons de mettre ça en chiffre (à corriger, j'ai du faire des erreurs/oublis) :
On a 15 cartes différentes :
- 10 cartes négatives qu'on ne pioche pas (si on veut durer), et qu'on remplacera donc en rabattant 3 cartes pour 1 bcc (bitcoincoin) ; soit un coût de 0.3333 bcc par carte tirée.
- 2 cartes neutres
- 1 carte pizza qui rapporte 1 bcc
- 1 carte 404 qui rapporte 2 bcc
- 1 carte presstalis qui rapport 0.5 bcc (car une fois sur deux rapporte 2, une fois sur deux coûte 1)

Si on pioche chaque carte une par une, ça donne un coût total de 10*-0.3333 + 1 + 2 + 0.5 = 0.1666 (ou 0.01111 par carte) soit quasiment 0. Donc un super équilibrage : en moyenne l'argent augmente très très (très) doucement ; et en pratique avec le hasard on finit par creuver (sauf pierrecastor ^^). Sauf erreur de calcul de ma part !

----------


## Grhyll

Là je suis jaloux Pollux, personne a jamais essayé de retro-engineer un de mes jeux  ::XD::  Ca c'est un bel achievement  ::wub::

----------


## Pollux568

> J'arrive en retard, mais un grand bravo pour  CPC Le Jeu - c'est très bien fichu !
> 
> 2859 points, j'ai impressionné ackboo \o/
> Et mention spéciale pour les petits "bugs" de comptage par-ci par-là, bien dans le thème... l'erreur 404 qui compte double et Ivan le Fou sympa qu'une fois sur deux (si j'ai pas halluciné ^^)


"It's not a feature, it's a bug"  :;): 




> Alors tentons de mettre ça en chiffre (à corriger, j'ai du faire des erreurs/oublis) :
> On a 15 cartes différentes :
> - 10 cartes négatives qu'on ne pioche pas (si on veut durer), et qu'on remplacera donc en rabattant 3 cartes pour 1 bcc (bitcoincoin) ; soit un coût de 0.3333 bcc par carte tirée.
> - 2 cartes neutres
> - 1 carte pizza qui rapporte 1 bcc
> - 1 carte 404 qui rapporte 2 bcc
> - 1 carte presstalis qui rapport 0.5 bcc (car une fois sur deux rapporte 2, une fois sur deux coûte 1)
> 
> Si on pioche chaque carte une par une, ça donne un coût total de 10*-0.3333 + 1 + 2 + 0.5 = 0.1666 (ou 0.01111 par carte) soit quasiment 0. Donc un super équilibrage : en moyenne l'argent augmente très très (très) doucement ; et en pratique avec le hasard on finit par creuver (sauf pierrecastor ^^). Sauf erreur de calcul de ma part !


Ah ah, bien vu ! Et pourtant j'avais tellement mis des valeurs au pif !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Là je suis jaloux Pollux, personne a jamais essayé de retro-engineer un de mes jeux  Ca c'est un bel achievement


 :B): 




> Nope, j'ai remarqué les mêmes bugs. Et en s'en servant bien :
> 416331,50 points


Il te reste une dernière étape maintenant : vaincre l'internet

(mais sinon, y'a pas que ackboo qui est impressionné, là :D )

----------


## pierrecastor

> Alors tentons de mettre ça en chiffre (à corriger, j'ai du faire des erreurs/oublis) :
> On a 15 cartes différentes :
> - 10 cartes négatives qu'on ne pioche pas (si on veut durer), et qu'on remplacera donc en rabattant 3 cartes pour 1 bcc (bitcoincoin) ; soit un coût de 0.3333 bcc par carte tirée.
> - 2 cartes neutres
> - 1 carte pizza qui rapporte 1 bcc
> - 1 carte 404 qui rapporte 2 bcc
> - 1 carte presstalis qui rapport 0.5 bcc (car une fois sur deux rapporte 2, une fois sur deux coûte 1)
> 
> Si on pioche chaque carte une par une, ça donne un coût total de 10*-0.3333 + 1 + 2 + 0.5 = 0.1666 (ou 0.01111 par carte) soit quasiment 0. Donc un super équilibrage : en moyenne l'argent augmente très très (très) doucement ; et en pratique avec le hasard on finit par creuver (sauf pierrecastor ^^). Sauf erreur de calcul de ma part !


Tu n'as pas pris en compte les Larme de Noël Malware, non ?

EDIT, en gros, je ne joue que les carte négative sur les bitcoins (même ivan, vue que 0.5bcc comme le fait remarquer Gaddy), les cartes à 0bcc et les Noël.

La, je viens de faire 6652.

----------


## Gaddy

Non j'ai essayé de compter les stats d'une partie en mode "survivre le plus longtemps possible", donc sans le pauvre Noël Malware. Lui il faut le garder pour la fin ; quand on décide de dépenser ses bitcoincoins pour multiplier son score jusqu'à crever. Statistiquement, si tu le pioches dès le début de partie, tu crèves assez vite  (9*-0.333 - 2 + 1 + 2 +0.5 = -1.5 ou -0.1 par carte)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ah, bien vu ! Et pourtant j'avais tellement mis des valeurs au pif !


 Ca c'est du Game Designer au naturel !

----------


## Pollux568

> Tu n'as pas pris en compte les Larme de Noël Malware, non ?


En fait il parle juste du coût des cartes, et dans ce cadre la carte "joie de vivre de Noël Malware" est négative  ::): 
Comme l'espérance est très proche de zéro, en moyenne notre nombre de bitcoincoins n'augmente quasiment pas. Et on est obligé d'en dépenser pour augmenter son score à un moment donné.

EDIT : grillé ^^

----------


## Gaddy

> en gros, je ne joue que les carte négative sur les bitcoins (même ivan, vue que 0.5bcc comme le fait remarquer Gaddy), les cartes à 0bcc et les Noël.
> 
> La, je viens de faire 6652.


 Bon après y'a des gens chanceux et puis voilà ^^

----------


## pierrecastor

2800.

Je suis plus fort que les stats. \o/

EDIT : Après, y'a le fait de repiocher 3 carte qui joue dans les stat, non ? Parce que je le fait dès que je n'ai plus de carte intéressantes à jouer.

----------


## Chk

CPC le jeu c'est rigolo. Mais comme je suis un peu débile, j'ai tenté une autre approche, et...
J'ai trouvé un moyen de casser le jeu. (Désolé !)

La strat en spoiler !



Spoiler Alert! 



On nous dit qu'il faut faire le plus grand score. Mais que se passe-t-il si on vise le plus grand score négatif ?
Ca coûte moins cher de scorer en négatif. Si on combine avec certaines cartes comme le score * 1.5 ou score = score + score / 5, ça peut descendre très vite. Tellement vite, en fait, que si on fait pas gaffe, le score est impossible à rattraper. 
Et du coup, que se passe-t-il avec Monture d'Izual quand on a un score négatif ? On gagne une tétrachiée d'énergie.
Pour atteindre un score défiant toute concurrence, il suffit donc de cumuler assez de négatif (-200 / -300 c'est pas mal, c'est chaud de remonter en positif après) jusqu'à ce qu'on ait un niveau satisfaisant de bitcoins, puis remonter et exploser le score.

Exemple de ce qu'il est possible de faire :

----------


## Ruvon

N'en dites pas trop, on pourrait le récupérer pour le Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéo ! Ne donnez pas trop d'indices aux candidats !

----------


## pierrecastor

4711899,70 sans utilisé la strat de Chk, mais ça dépend effectivement beaucoup des séries de cartes sur lesquels on tombe.

----------


## Gaddy

> Après, y'a le fait de repiocher 3 carte qui joue dans les stat, non ? Parce que je le fait dès que je n'ai plus de carte intéressantes à jouer.


C'est bien pris en compte dans mon calcul (1 bcc pour remplacer 3 cartes non choisies, donc 0.333 par carte).

Énorme respect à Chk - décidément ce jeu est surpuissant !

----------


## dancingmad

Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand est-ce qu'il vont se streamer en train de jouer au jeux ? Prochain marathon de bouclage ?

----------


## Pollux568

> CPC le jeu c'est rigolo. Mais comme je suis un peu débile, j'ai tenté une autre approche, et...
> J'ai trouvé un moyen de casser le jeu. (Désolé !)
> 
> La strat en spoiler !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...




...

 ::O:   ::w00t::   ::lol:: 

...

Génie.

----------


## pierrecastor

En passant, Pollux568, tu as fait le jeu sous game maker 1.4 ? Parce que je l'avais acheter avec un humble bundle y'a longtemps, et à l'époque, en y liant sur mon compte l'export HTML5, j'avais bien pu exporter mon clique le clown en html.

Et la, même si gamemaker me dis que j'ai bien le module HTML, impossible d'en faire l'export.

----------


## Taro

Allez, hop, je balance ça là  ::): 

*Zapping Battle*
_Jeu de duel où il faut zapper pour pouvoir regarder la chaîne qui nous est demandée par le jeu, en 1v1, comme un vieux couple. Contre une IA rudimentaire, ou contre un autre joueur. Il faut avoir le bon timing pour gagner des points (possibilités d’implémentation : ne pas zapper juste avant l’adversaire, pour permettre du bluff ; ou encore un système de rythme à la Guitar Hero)._

*Windows Simulator*
_Simulation d’un bureau Windows 10 où il faut mettre à jour les applications, les jeux, et lutter contre les malus : notifications, mises à jour qui canalisent la bande-passante et ralentissent les téléchargements, redémarrages obligatoires, etc._

*Printer Simulator*
_Galérer à faire fonctionner une imprimante pour imprimer une pauvre page d’un document très important. Impossible d’imprimer en noir et blanc sans cartouches couleur, nécessité de lancer tous les diagnostics plusieurs fois, etc._

*La mauvaise paie*
_Typé jeu de cartes, le but est d’arriver à garder quelques sous d’ici la fin du mois, et ne pas se retrouver endetté. Des cartes permettent de se booster un peu (augmentation de salaire, remboursement, « erreur de la banque en votre faveur », etc) et d’autres cartes pimentent le jeu en nous mettant des malus (impôt sur le revenu, taxe d’habitation/foncière, taxe d’enlèvement des ordures ménagères, redevance TV, loyer, factures d’énergie, la liste est longue !)._

*Mauve Jamais-Jardin*
_Entraînement à la frappe avec une saisie particulière : ce qui est dicté (phrases random lâchées au pif) doit être « tapé » à la machine à écrire, en interagissant avec, touche à touche. Les points sont gagnés en fonction du timing. Comme il s’agit d’une machine à écrire, il n’y a pas de possibilité de correction et il faut éviter de faire des erreurs._

----------


## Pollux568

> En passant, Pollux568, tu as fait le jeu sous game maker 1.4 ? Parce que je l'avais acheter avec un humble bundle y'a longtemps, et à l'époque, en y liant sur mon compte l'export HTML5, j'avais bien pu exporter mon clique le clown en html.
> 
> Et la, même si gamemaker me dis que j'ai bien le module HTML, impossible d'en faire l'export.


(je me permets de répondre sur cette question technique dans le topic Game Maker, pour pas trop dévier du sujet de la game jam : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/84...6#post12443446 )

----------


## Pollux568

*Super Tovaritch*
Le plus dur c'était pas le jeu lui-même, c'est cette musique atroce... ça reste dans la tête, c'est horrible !


*Big Bang Game*
Je suis sûr d'avoir trouvé la bonne combinaison, mais... il se passe rien  ::cry:: 
(Mais super idée quand même  ::):  )


*CPC Emission*
J'ai trouvé 4 fins, que des game overs... Les histoires sont débiles comme on les aime !
Mais ravi d'avoir pu incarner ackboo dans ses bons jours !

*Ferry 2010*
La page d'intro m'a mis des étoiles dans les yeux !
Mais j'ai été un peu déçu après, malgré quelques bonnes trouvailles comme "étudie la gynécologie en ligne" ( :D ), c'est un sokoban de 6-7 niveaux


*Black Mirror*
Mmmh, j'ai fait le tour du village initial, j'ai compris que pour s'en sortir il fallait avoir une voiture, donc pour ça 1000 "mérits", ce qui nécessite de faire du sport à la salle de sport, et donc bourriner 1000 fois les touches Z et E de mon clavier... j'ai pas eu le courage.
Mais je salue la superbe direction artistique à base de stocks shots mal détourés avec des perspectives déglinguées, et une musique digne des meilleures démos de logiciels de sampling gratos !
Et je note la performance d'avoir réussi à soumettre 28 minutes avant la deadline... C'est DDMagnetiques qui doit être content :D


*PMU Le jeu du Fmil*
Une histoire touchante et captivante, sur la relation difficile d'un père et son fils autour d'une passion commune, le cheval.
Nan jdéconne, on passe touuuuutes les scènes de dialogue à MARTYRISER la barre espace dans l'espoir d'accélerer le rythme... dialogues qu'on ne peut même pas laisser tourner en arrière plan...
...tout ça pour arriver à une simulation de haute volée de courses de cheval, où j'ai réussi à avoir la victoire après avoir passé 10 minutes bloqué sur la ligne de départ sans arriver à faire bouger le canasson :D

Et des bugs tout à fait dans le thème, par exemple celui où on voit l'intérieur du cheval :

Ou le cheval qui commence à courir sur le flanc...
C'est codé à la truelle, les graphismes sont dégueulasses à souhaits, les bruitages sont faits à la bouche (enfin, si ce n'est une autre partie anatomique), bref, bien rigolé  :^_^: 

*La grenouille qui voulait être aussi grosse que le boeuf*
Un party game où il faut être la plus grosse grenouille, ce qui fait qu'on éclate et qu'on... perd ? Mais c'est... débile ? Mais c'est tout à fait dans le thème ?
Là encore, une direction artistique soignée faite des dessins d'enfants. Et de voix d'enfants qui parlent trop près du micro aussi.


*Le grand détournement*
La scène culte où le sheriff dézingue des dinosaures à coup de fusil...
...Ca part en vrille très rapidement :D


Je testerai la suite demain !

----------


## DDMagnetiques

En lisant tes tests je découvre des jeux que j'ai même pas vu passer !

Enfin un seul, Black Mirror.

Bon, ceux parus après 14:00 lundi c'était mort de toute façon... C'est que j'ai quand même des comptes à rendre au boulot.  ::cry::

----------


## Taro

Bravo à toi Pollux, pour tester autant de jeu d'un coup  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Y a un live ce soir mais j'imagine qu'il n'y aura pas de Make Something Horrible dedans  ::'(:

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Y a un live ce soir mais j'imagine qu'il n'y aura pas de Make Something Horrible dedans


Ouais, j'aimerai bien assister au live. Ils avaient également dit qu'ils ne joueront qu'aux plus mauvais.

J'espère qu'ils ne feront pas une présélection et qu'ils joueront à tout… :ouaiouai:

----------


## Ruvon

J'avais posé la question, on m'avait répondu que d'après un édito, c'était prévu.

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12490277

Mais est-ce que ce sera pour cette émission ? Va savoir. Le sommaire de l'émission a été posté ? Je ne vois pas les tweets depuis le boulot.

Attention, il n'est pas à exclure que l'info soit passée sur Discord vu que c'est là qu'ils habitent maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Non ca m'étonnerait fort que ca soit diffusé ce soir. Je vois plutot ca dans un live dédié à ça.
Et faut leur laisser le temps, ca sera pas pour tout de suite, comme pour les années précédentes

----------


## Taro

J'espère que ce sera pour le prochain numéro du magazine, par contre, pour début novembre du coup.

----------


## Grhyll

Ouais justement je me souvenais que c'était dans l'édito, mais comme Zerger je doute que ce soit pour tout de suite ^^' Ca fait un peu short !
Et à mon grand regret aussi DDMagnetiques, je doute qu'ils jouent à tout :/ Ou alors il faudrait prévoir un live vraiment long et juste pour ça, vu le nombre de participations !

(Je note au passage Zerger que tu t'es soigneusement exclu des gens qui se posent la question sur le Discord :') )

----------


## Zerger

J'ai posé la question sur le discord justement  ::P:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> @*Don Moahskarton :
> * 
> Superbe je suis admiratif devant le résultat. J'aime particulièrement le roulement de tête sur le clavier pour lancer le jeu.
> Y'a moyen de débloquer les autres niveaux ?



Merci du commentaire !


Oui les autres niveaux sont débloquables ! Il suffit de finir le premier niveau pour débloquer le second, et de finir le second pour débloquer le dernier.
Vas-y y'a des voicelines différentes a chaque fois  :Cigare:

----------


## Calys

> Mais est-ce que ce sera pour cette émission ?


Je ne pense pas non, déjà ça paraît très court seulement trois jour après la deadline, puis il y aura Ivan en invité ce soir, donc ça devrait être une émission classique.

----------


## Taro

Quand vous dites "ils joueront pas à tout", vous parlez d'éventuels live j'espère ?
Parce que j'ose espérer qu'ils testeront TOUS les jeux dans le cadre de la rédaction du magazine.

----------


## Grhyll

Euh ben oui moi c'est ce que je voulais dire :D J'espère quand même que chaque jeu aura droit à au moins 5 ou 10 minutes par quelques membres de la rédac ^^'

----------


## Taro

Ouais parce que hein, le "y'a trop de jeux" qu'on a pu lire plus haut, euh... Hum.
Ils avaient qu'à rester sur le délai original, hein.
 :tired: 

Y'en avait moins, des jeux.  ::trollface:: 

Donc, live ou pas, je m'en fiche un peu (quand bien même ce serait sympa de les voir les tester tous) ; mais qu'ils jouent à tous !  :Cell:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

De toute façon s'ils veulent connaître les gagnants de la jam, ils vont bien être obligé de tous se les tapper.
je ne suis pas inquiet.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Oui, c'est acquis ça, qu'ils vont jouer à tous les jeux.

Mais on serait tellement tristes s'ils ne les streamaient pas tous, et que le «jouer à tous» devenait un «faire une présélection».

C'est qu'on y a passé du temps, et dans le but de les amuser. Je pense pas que quelqu'un ait fait son jeu pour le gros lot...

Je pense qu'au final on a tous fait notre interprétation de «leur faire plaisir en les amusant».

Et je serai tellement déçu d'avoir juste un «Didier Deschamps Magnétiques» dans la catégorie «Merci également à :» tout en bas de la page présentant les jeux (comme il y a 3 ans  ::cry::  ).

----------


## Taro

Euh, les amuser ? Non. Moi je fais ça pour la c*ke et les p*tes.  :Cigare:

----------


## Louck

> Et je serai tellement déçu d'avoir juste un «Didier Deschamps Magnétiques» dans la catégorie «Merci également à :» tout en bas de la page présentant les jeux (comme il y a 3 ans  ).


Ah bah ça fallait faire un meilleur jeu de merde  ::ninja:: .

Le but est de ne pas non plus faire plaisir aux rédacteurs. Il y a aussi les canards et des non-canards qui peuvent jouer à notre merveille. Mais surtout, le but est de se faire plaisir et d'apprendre des choses.

Perso mon jeu est un peu trop complexe à tester et je ne suis pas sur que beaucoup de joueurs pourront s'y essayer. Mais au moins j'ai pu pondre un truc que je voulais et j'ai appris que faire des jeux multi joueurs, pour la selonde fois, c'est de la merde  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

> Euh, les amuser ? Non. Moi je fais ça pour la c*ke et les p*tes.


Comme nous tous camarade, comme nous tous.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Entièrement d'accord.

Mais à force de les lire, c'est cette plume acerbe mais tendre, virile mais correcte, drôle et fine que l'on partage avec eux qui fait qu'un jeu qui les amuser amusera les canards également.

Pour le reste, je suis pas très coke...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(par contre, les non canards, ils doivent être tristes ceux qui viennent sur mon jeu : la plupart d'après les stats viennent de itch directement en recherchant les mots clés procédural et 3D...)

----------


## Louck

> Entièrement d'accord.
> 
> Mais à force de les lire, c'est cette plume acerbe mais tendre, virile mais correcte, drôle et fine que l'on partage avec eux qui fait qu'un jeu qui les amuser amusera les canards également.


C'est en effet très plaisant de lire leur texte sur nos petits projets. Je pense que c'est incontestable pour beaucoup  ::):  

Par contre l'avis et le plaisir sont très subjectif, surtout dans cette Jam. J'ai vu bon nombre projets qui sont fendards mais qui n'ont pas eu leur ligne de texte dans le mag. 

A noter, après la publication du texte sur mon petit jeu (de la précédente session) , je n'ai pas eu plus de joueurs qui y sont allé jouer (ou très très peu) .

Du coup, même si avoir son texte dans le mag est très enrichissant émotionnellement, rien ne vaut l'expérimentation, de montrer son jouet aux autres canards de soit même, et de s'amuser tous ensemble.

Du moins c'est mon avis. Chacun a son propre objectif  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

> Et je serai tellement déçu d'avoir juste un «Didier Deschamps Magnétiques» dans la catégorie «Merci également à :» tout en bas de la page présentant les jeux (comme il y a 3 ans  ).


Oui, j'avais participé à cette game jam aussi et même si mon jeu ne cassait pas 3 pattes à un canard (huh, huh), j'avais été un poil déçu aussi d'avoir une simple mention "Merci à".
Après, je comprends aussi qu'écrire un test pour chacun des jeux prendrait trop de place dans le magazine.





> Mais on serait tellement tristes s'ils ne les streamaient pas tous, et que le «jouer à tous» devenait un «faire une présélection».


Ca me fait penser que j'ai pas encore posté les descriptions des autres jeux que j'ai testé, je vais faire ça prochainement.
Après, il y a certains jeux qui prennent 2 minutes à tout casser (Monochromix, Titanic, ...), faut trouver comment faire une description sans faire perdre leur intérêt  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> C'est en effet très plaisant de lire leur texte sur nos petits projets. Je pense que c'est incontestable pour beaucoup  
> 
> Par contre l'avis et le plaisir sont très subjectif, surtout dans cette Jam. J'ai vu bon nombre projets qui sont fendards mais qui n'ont pas eu leur ligne de texte dans le mag. 
> 
> A noter, après la publication du texte sur mon petit jeu (de la précédente session) , je n'ai pas eu plus de joueurs qui y sont allé jouer (ou très très peu) .
> 
> Du coup, même si avoir son texte dans le mag est très enrichissant émotionnellement, rien ne vaut l'expérimentation, de montrer son jouet aux autres canards de soit même, et de s'amuser tous ensemble.
> 
> Du moins c'est mon avis. Chacun a son propre objectif


Idem, Flappy Kerhmashinen a eu sa colonne lors de la dernière jam, mais pas de pic de download.
Et honnêtement, je pense que la meilleure facon de prendre cette jam, c'est comme une excuse pour envoyer la déconnade plein tubes.

----------


## Taro

On a l'air d'être nombreux à être frustrés de ne pas voir les gens jouer à nos jeux, aussi j'ai une propale pour ceux que ça intéresse  ::):  :
On se regroupe pour jouer à nos jeuxChaque personne va se voir attribuer un jeu qui n'est pas le sien parmi la liste (les jeux en lice sont les jeux créés par les participants, les autres sont laissés de côté)Le but est alors de jouer à ce jeu, un peu comme lors de l'event du backlog, avec à l'issue un petit "dossier" à pondre sous forme d'un post sympaCe post devra contenir quelques éléments (pas nécessairement tous, ce sont là des idées) : une description du concept, quelques screenshots, un résumé d'une ou plusieurs parties jouées, des suggestions pour rendre le jeu plus pourri, ou au contraire des idées pour retourner notre veste et en faire un vrai bon jeu, etc.Voire même, pour les plus motivés, contenir une petite section spéciale complètement fumée : une parodie de critique péteux, type critique cinéma hautain, qui essaye de tirer du jeu une réflexion capilotractée genre "j'ai cerné le ressentiment profond de ce développeur" ou encore "ce jeu est une adaptation à peine cachée de la libération des moeurs sexuelles du début de la deuxième moitié du 20ème siècle"Si les gens sont vraiment motivés, on peut faire plusieurs tours, et ainsi jouer à plusieurs jeux des autres participants

Même si certains ici ont déjà entamé la démarche de tester des jeux et faire des retours, organiser ça et en faire un évènement à part ça peut être vachement cool non ?
Et même peut-être donner de la visibilité et/ou donner envie de jouer à nos jeux !

Et du coup, bah je suis volontaire pour créer un topic dans ce but et commencer à organiser tout ça.
Des gens intéressés pour participer ?
 :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

Oui pourquoi pas, moi j'aime bien faire des critiques péteuses :D Par contre c'est pas toujours évident de faire plus de 4 ou 5 lignes, j'veux dire, on est dans Make Something Horrible quand même ^^'

----------


## Ruvon

Je suis lancé : j'ai commencé à jouer à tous les jeux proposés pour en parler sur Dystopeek.fr.

J'en ai testé 4 hier soir.

J'ai encore mal aux yeux, aux oreilles et je me sens toujours sale.

Vous avez bien respecté les consignes bande de saligauds  ::P:

----------


## Taro

> Oui pourquoi pas, moi j'aime bien faire des critiques péteuses :D Par contre c'est pas toujours évident de faire plus de 4 ou 5 lignes, j'veux dire, on est dans Make Something Horrible quand même ^^'


Cool  ::):  par contre faut qu'on soit plus que juste deux sinon ça va être vite plié  ::P:

----------


## Pollux568

> Cool  par contre faut qu'on soit plus que juste deux sinon ça va être vite plié


Moi je veux bien (surtout que j'ai pris un peu d'avance :P )

Au passage j'ai posté un petit message dans le discord CPC (dans le "salon privé des nantis") mais ça a été un franc insuccès... aucune réaction...

----------


## Zerger

Le salon privé des nantis c'est le salon des abonnés, c'est pas l'idéal, il sert pas à grand chose pour l'instant. Mieux vaut aller dans le général

----------


## Taro

> Moi je veux bien (surtout que j'ai pris un peu d'avance :P )
> 
> Au passage j'ai posté un petit message dans le discord CPC (dans le "salon privé des nantis") mais ça a été un franc insuccès... aucune réaction...


Yes, nous voilà 3 !
Dans la soirée je nous ouvre un topoc pour organiser ça.
 ::):

----------


## Taro

Le topic *Play Something Horrible 2019*, c'est *par ici*.

En construction !
Je vais tâcher de mettre au propre les différents points que je suggérais un peu plus haut.

 ::):

----------


## Louck

Désolé je n'ai pas assez de temps en ce moment pour tester les jeux de mon côté.

Je conseil de passer par ce lien pour tester un jeu random de la jam:
https://itch.io/randomizer?jam_id=10805

----------


## Taro

> Je conseil de passer par ce lien pour tester un jeu random de la jam:
> https://itch.io/randomizer?jam_id=10805


Bah non, vu que le but c'est de tester un jeu d'un autre participant à cette initiative, pas juste à la gamejam.

----------


## LeRan

Je suis désolé les poteaux, mais moi non plus je n'ai pas assez de temps en ce moment : tester un ou deux jeux ici et là qui auront retenu mon attention c'est dans mes cordes, mais faire un bon travail systématique c'est hors de ma portée - je suis déjà bien content quand j'ai le temps de prendre un repas chaud le soir :/

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Rien empêche de commencer l'initiative entre ceussent qui ont du temps, et peut-être que d'autres non-participants pourront y lâcher leur critique.

Et plutôt que de faire ça à la critique Télérama, on peut faire ça à la canard PC (ce qui revient au même, du coup).

----------


## Louck

Je préviens au cas oû: Il y a eu un gros bug sur le projet "Twitch Chat Battle", qui fait qu'il ne fonctionne pas chez certains joueurs.
Je viens de publier un fix pour régler cela.

----------


## Grhyll

Hop petit truc que j'avais manqué :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post12542854
 ::trollface::

----------


## douze12

Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de tester tous les jeux, mais j'avoue attendre avec impatience ce stream qui s'annonce bien rigolo (les bières sont au frais, je suis prêt). Et si j'ai l'honneur d'avoir ne serait-ce que 3 lignes dans le Canard PC de décembre, je pourrais dire à toute ma famille que j'ai enfin réussi ma vie (ou pas loin)

----------


## LeRan

> Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de tester tous les jeux, mais j'avoue attendre avec impatience ce stream qui s'annonce bien rigolo (les bières sont au frais, je suis prêt). Et si j'ai l'honneur d'avoir ne serait-ce que 3 lignes dans le Canard PC de décembre, je pourrais dire à toute ma famille que j'ai enfin réussi ma vie (ou pas loin)


Osons l'espoir : dans deux mois nous aurons TOUS réussi nos vies !  ::o:

----------


## Taro

Tu nous vends du rêve par cargaisons  ::lol::

----------


## Hideo

Des que j'aurai une aprem, je ferai un tour sur la page itch.io pour tester un max de vos creations  ::):  

Par contre ca m’étonnes pas que vous manquiez de visibilité sur le fofo, ca a peut etre deja ete discute mais pourquoi avoir creer le topic "play something horrible" dans la sous-section dev ? 
Il aurait eut sa place dans la section Jeux Video  / Jeux video sur PC.

----------


## Taro

Bah, je sais pas si ça aurait été mieux dans la sections des jeux, il aurait été rapidement noyé par les autres topics.  ::unsure:: 

C'est un détail franchement.  ::):

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Salut, quelqu'un (un agent infiltré du discord par exemple ^^) aurait des news du concours svp ?

----------


## Grhyll

Bon j'ai mis du temps à regarder en entier, mais c'était cool ce Stream Something Horrible - Episode 0.5 ^^ Effectivement côté son c'est incomparable ! (Si je dois être chiant, le volume général reste un peu bas, genre en regardant le stream fallait pas que j'aie des notifications à côté sinon ça me pétait les tympans ^^')

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Ah bah tu as raté le stream d'hier soir. Ils ont testé jeu de thrones d'ailleurs.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Arf, ya eu des stream déjà ?  Il y a des replay de dispo quelque part ?

----------


## Grhyll

> Ah bah tu as raté le stream d'hier soir. Ils ont testé jeu de thrones d'ailleurs.


J'ai vu ça ouais :D Heureusement il y a le replay  ::lol:: 


@GrmlnsGlx: Ce sont des streams de canards, il y a du replay ouais, tout est là : https://www.twitch.tv/streamsomethinghorrible  ::):

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Merci Grhyll, du coup je viens de voir le forum dédié  ::):

----------


## pierrecastor

Ah mais tupain, ils ont fait ça sur une chaine dédié. Je guettait comme un con sur la chaine de canard PC. Et j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont testé mon jeu dans l'épisode 0 qui n'est pas en ligne sur twitch.

J'suis deg.  ::(:

----------


## Grhyll

A priori on ferait mieux de pas être trop impatients de découvrir les résultats  ::cry:: 
"Tu vas voir Kahn, tout va très bien se passer, tu connais la boutique. Hein, l'énorme tas de feuilles sur ton bureau ? Oh, rien du tout, juste les trucs en retard qu'il va falloir impérativement passer dans le prochain numéro, tu sais, la suite du dossier d'Ellen Replay sur la traduction, les résultats du Make Something Horrible... Une transition en douceur, je te dis."

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Bon j'ai mis du temps à regarder en entier, mais c'était cool ce Stream Something Horrible - Episode 0.5 ^^ Effectivement côté son c'est incomparable ! (Si je dois être chiant, le volume général reste un peu bas, genre en regardant le stream fallait pas que j'aie des notifications à côté sinon ça me pétait les tympans ^^')


Les streameurs sont sur ce topic ?

----------


## Grhyll

Ui ! Et ils sont live là : https://www.twitch.tv/streamsomethinghorrible

----------


## Ruvon

Pour des raisons de calendrier chargé, mon article sur les jeux du Make Something Horrible sera publié samedi prochain sur Dystopeek.fr.

Sans doute avant que Canard PC en parle  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Oui ça paraît très probable, vu qu'il n'y aura vraisemblablement rien dans CPC avant au moins janvier ^^'

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Les streameurs sont sur ce topic ?


Hello @Don Moahskarton, on s'est plus attardé sur celui-là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-Horrible-2019 qui traite davantage de test des jeux (histoire de pas polluer l'intégralité du forum).

Merci beaucoup Ghryll pour le lien (heureusement que tu es là on s'est un peu laissé allé niveau com').  ::P:

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Rhâââ... Mon jeu qui marche pas la seule fois où il passe live. Z'aviez téléchargé ? Ou c'était la version navigateur en ligne de Itch ?

----------


## Ork

La version en ligne, je crois

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Étrange, et merci de l'info...

----------


## PunkyChunkie

On a pas vu de version téléchargeable en fait, donc direct sur le navigateur ! Mais je sais pas si t'as fait une repasse de ton côté, ça risque de faire la même quand cpc le testera à son tour  ::sad:: 

- - - Updated - - -

*synchronisation  ::lol::

----------


## Pollux568

> Pour des raisons de calendrier chargé, mon article sur les jeux du Make Something Horrible sera publié samedi prochain sur Dystopeek.fr.
> 
> Sans doute avant que Canard PC en parle


Hâte de lire ça  ::): 




> Ui ! Et ils sont live là : https://www.twitch.tv/streamsomethinghorrible


Ah, encore raté le direct ! J'ai vu le replay, content de voir le jeu Twitch Chat Battle testé (presque) dans les conditions prévues, ça a l'air marrant !
Et merci pour le test de CPC le jeu ^^

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Idem, j'étais pas dispo hier soir, mais je materai le replay demain midi  ::):

----------


## Taro

Merci d'avoir testé Mauve Jamais-Jardin  :Mellow2: 

Vous devriez essayer le mode Rage, vous verrez, c'est rigolo (ça désactive le blocage de la machine, du coup vous pouvez pianoter sans limite).
C'est la touche F4.

Et sinon on peut passer les dialogues qui expliquent le principe du jeu en début de partie.
C'est la touche F3.

 ::):

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Mais merci à vous de prendre (ou d'avoir pris) le temps de nous regarder  :;): 
Je m'attarde pas trop, juste pour dire que j'ai fait un dernier point sur l'autre topic de la jam, concernant les épisodes si certains les ont manqués !

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Bon bah...

Ça semble venir de chez Itch... La grosse lose...

Comment ils disent les jeunes ? J'ai le streum.

https://itch.io/t/614172/sitelock-up...4#post-1059099

----------


## PunkyChunkie

C'est seum je crois !  ::rolleyes:: 

Et si tu mets en instruction ce qu'on a fait pendant le live : supprimer l'iframe qui gène, ça devrait le faire nan ? (ils peuvent pas être plus gauche que moi durant le test franchement  ::XD:: )

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Visiblement, ils ont déjà testé et pas rencontré de problème...

:smiley-lapin-qui-croise-les-doigts:

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Oh  ::w00t::  ! Bah trop bien, mais ça restera un souci, s'ils veulent le tester lors du stream !

----------


## olih

Ça va parler de MSH dans la prochaine émission (28/11/2019 à 20h).

----------


## LeRan

> Comment ils disent les jeunes ? J'ai le streum.


Quand j'étais jeune, du temps où Gary Gygax était encore un mortel, on pouvait aussi avoir le streum et en général ça rapportait 5 XP.

Ceci dit on dirait que les fines plumes de CPC sont en train de tester nos jeux, à en juger par les récents téléchargements que j'ai constatés.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Ça va parler de MSH dans la prochaine émission (28/11/2019 à 20h).


Ah oui, deux téléchargement ces deux derniers jours. Mais ça semble confirmer que les tests n’apparaitront pas dans le numéro de décembre.   ::cry:: 

Aucun rapport, mais j'ai une balise twitter dans la quote de ton message, mais elle n'apparait pas dans le message en question. Quelqu'un sais que quoi comment pourquoi ?

----------


## Pollux568

> Ça va parler de MSH dans la prochaine émission (28/11/2019 à 20h).


Ouiiiiiiiiiii  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

Voilà, c'est officiel. Les résultats seront pour le premier numéro de Janvier

----------


## pierrecastor

Bon, ben encore un mois d'attente.

Mais une très belle critiques des 4 jeux présentés dans l’émission. J'avoue que prospère le purineur est effectivement un des top de cette jam.

----------


## LeRan

> Bon, ben encore un mois d'attente.
> 
> Mais une très belle critiques des 4 jeux présentés dans l’émission. J'avoue que prospère le purineur est effectivement un des top de cette jam.


Ah flutaille j'ai reçu un appel et j'étais au téléphone pendant presque tout le direct et j'ai manqué plein de trucs, d'autant plus triste qu'il y avait du très bon  ::cry::  Il me manque même un jeu : il y a eu SuperTovaritch, A la Recherche du Temps perdu, Prosper le Purineur et...?

----------


## Ruvon

Les Misérables Total Destruction

----------


## LeRan

Je n'ai pas testé tous les jeux de la jam mais je serais pas surpris qu'on vienne de voir le top 4 !

A moins qu'il n'y ait qu'un top 3 au final, auquel cas un des 4 repartira gros jean comme devant...

Un peu comme dans Miss France, quand toutes les dauphines ont été couronnées, qu'il ne reste plus sur scène que la future miss et celle qui repartira avec rien, et qu'on ne sait pas qui est qui pendant que les abrutis du jury font durer le suspense. Et qu'on se demande si la malheureuse va réussir à continuer à sourire et à embrasser chaleureusement l'autre comme si elle était contente pour elle alors qu'elle a juste envie de se rouler en boule pour pleurer et/ou d'étrangler sa rivale.

La question de savoir pourquoi j'éprouve une réelle compassion avec les candidates malheureuses à Miss France est intéressante par ailleurs mais nous écarterait du sujet.

----------


## Zerger

Ils n'ont pas encore tout testé

----------


## Ruvon

Pour moi, si Prosper et Le Misérambobles sont bons, il y a de meilleurs jeux dans ce qui reste  :;): 




> Ils n'ont pas encore tout testé


C'est pas exactement ce que j'ai compris, mais c'est possible. En tous cas ils ont dit que ce n'était pas les jeux qui allaient gagner. Donc non, c'était pas un top 4 LeRan  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

C'était sympa  ::lol:: 
Quant à ce que j'en ai compris perso c'est que ce n'était pas particulièrement un top 4 de la jam elle-même ni une annonce des gagnants, mais ça ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'il n'y a pas de gagnants parmi eux ^^

----------


## pierrecastor

@Grhyll : J'ai compris la même chose.

----------


## PunkyChunkie

Moi j'ai pu voir que la toute fin !  ::'(: 
Mais y'en avait deux, trois dans le lot qui ont été régulièrement cités comme étant les favoris par beaucoup ici  ::siffle:: 
Ceci dit, moi je plains le jury de cette année, j'arriverais pas à me décider perso...

----------


## Zerger

Ils ont dit qu'ils allaient tous tester tous les jeux et que chacun voterait

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Ils ont dit qu'ils allaient tous tester tous les jeux et que chacun voterait


Ah !  ::w00t::  Comme dans Make Something Horrible 2019 Simulator 2020 !!!

----------


## Ruvon

Hop les artistes  :;): 



J'ai pas taggé tout le monde sur Touitteur parce qu'il me manque les @ d'un grand nombre d'entre vous (j'en ai trouvé certains avec mes skills de stalker  ::ninja::  ), j'ai hésité pour d'autres (Gaddy, tu es Gaddy Games ?). Donc hésitez pas à faire signe ou à RT  :;):

----------


## pierrecastor

Merci pour la critique  ::): 

Pour le PEGI 3, je me suis renseigné et la nudité ne pose problème que si elle est sexualisé ou erotisé. Ce qui est loin d'être le cas dans cette scène.  :;): 




> Depictions of nudity in a non-sexual content do not require a specific age rating, and this descriptor would not be necessary.

----------


## Zerger

Je sens un certain conflit avec un Ackboo ?  ::P:

----------


## RustineMan

Merci Ruvon pour le test de Super Tovarich.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je sens un certain conflit avec un Ackboo ?


 :^_^:  C'est pas moi qui lui fait vivre une journée de merde dans mon jeu  ::P: 




> Merci Ruvon pour le test de Super Tovarich.


 :;):  J'irais pas jusqu'à appeler ça un test, mais le concept m'a bien plu, comme il a visiblement plu à Kahn !

----------


## Calys

> J'irais pas jusqu'à appeler ça un test


Bah merci aussi pour le .... enfin appelle ça comme tu veux  ::P:

----------


## RustineMan

> J'irais pas jusqu'à appeler ça un test, mais le concept m'a bien plu, comme il a visiblement plu à Kahn !


Si la longueur du test doit être proportionnelle à la durée de vie du jeu, c'est bien un test.

----------


## Pollux568

> Si la longueur du test doit être proportionnelle à la durée de vie du jeu, c'est bien un test.


Du coup le test de Monochromix est vraiment un test  ::siffle::

----------


## Gaddy

> (Gaddy, tu es Gaddy Games ?).


 Plutôt @nicolas_gadenne, je suis pas sûr d'avoir envie qu'on tombe sur Les Misérables Total Destruction quand on cherche mon twitter pro @gaddygames  :^_^:

----------


## LeRan

Bon bah merci pour le test de Stalingrad, même s'il pique un peu les yeux ^^' Alors ensuite je suis d'accord que le jeu est un peu trop difficile, mais disons que c'est un produit pour hardcore gamer...

Sans rapport, je me suis accroché à mes gencives et j'ai terminé Prosper le Purineur - produit nettement plus casual puisque je suis arrivé au bout avec mes réflexes en carton. C'est vraiment un jeu de très haut niveau, j'ai retrouvé intactes mes émotions de Wolfenstein 3D... y compris la nausée après les dédales de petits couloirs :/ La démarche chaloupée, voire claudicante, de Prosper qui se traduit à l'écran par un balancement de la caméra est un raffinement de sadisme qui dénote un réel soucis du détail. Le jeu dans son ensemble est merveilleusement bien réalisé, à l'exception des sprites 2D qui ne font pas toujours face à la caméra, dont je ne sais pas si c'est voulu ou pas. Si c'est voulu c'est ignoble de perfectionnisme dans l'horreur :D

Diable, c'est fichtrement bien tourné tout ça, je vais le leur poster sur itch.io.

----------


## pierrecastor

> à l'exception des sprites 2D qui ne font pas toujours face à la caméra, dont je ne sais pas si c'est voulu ou pas. Si c'est voulu c'est ignoble de perfectionnisme dans l'horreur :D


Je me suis fait la même réflexion. Vu le niveau global du jeu et que je pense que les moteurs de jeux doivent gérer ça plus ou moins automatiquement, je penche pour la volonté de nuire, le détail génial dans le cadre de la jam.  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> Plutôt @nicolas_gadenne, je suis pas sûr d'avoir envie qu'on tombe sur Les Misérables Total Destruction quand on cherche mon twitter pro @gaddygames


J'avoue que je me suis posé cette question  :;): 




> Bon bah merci pour le test de Stalingrad, même s'il pique un peu les yeux ^^' Alors ensuite je suis d'accord que le jeu est un peu trop difficile, mais disons que c'est un produit pour hardcore gamer...


Jouer aux jeux du MSH c'est déjà une expérience hardcore  :^_^:  Et je te rassure, le jeu aussi pique les yeux  ::P: 

Après j'ai bien conscience (et j'ai essayé de le laisser paraitre dans les textes) qu'on est sur une logique parodique / ironique / déconne, je pense bien que la qualité des jeux du MSH n'est pas représentative de vos qualités de dev ou de gamedesigners. Il y a des propositions que j'ai trouvé plus intéressantes ou marrantes que d'autres, dans le cadre de cette gamejam. Et vous avez tous une qualité que je n'ai pas : vous avez osé, même ceux qui sont débutants ou peu expérimentés, rien que ça c'est déjà beau et personne ne pourra vous l'enlever.

----------


## Pollux568

> Après j'ai bien conscience (et j'ai essayé de le laisser paraitre dans les textes) qu'on est sur une logique parodique / ironique / déconne, je pense bien que la qualité des jeux du MSH n'est pas représentative de vos qualités de dev ou de gamedesigners. Il y a des propositions que j'ai trouvé plus intéressantes ou marrantes que d'autres, dans le cadre de cette gamejam. Et vous avez tous une qualité que je n'ai pas : vous avez osé, même ceux qui sont débutants ou peu expérimentés, rien que ça c'est déjà beau et personne ne pourra vous l'enlever.


Ooooh, c'est tellement meugnon !  ::happy2::

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Jouer aux jeux du MSH c'est déjà une expérience hardcore


Oh que oui !  ::wacko:: 

Merci d'autant plus pour avoir pris le temps de tester tout ça ! (Et pour ces quelques lignes sur Black Smurfs, ça m'a fait très plaisir  ::happy2:: )

Très gros boulot, bravo Ruvon

----------


## Izual

Il est dans le coin Didier Deschamps Magnétique ? Parce que son jeu est bugué sur itch.io, c'est dommage. :/

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Il est dans le coin Didier Deschamps Magnétique ? Parce que son jeu est bugué sur itch.io, c'est dommage. :/


Si c'est le truc de l'iframe parasite Itch.io j'ai une bidouille qui permet de jouer au jeu, j'espère que DDMagnetique m'en voudra pas si je propose ça en attendant :

Faut être sous chrome : 
-Quand on est face à l'écran relou à bord rouge faire F12 (ça ouvre l'inspecteur)
-Maj+Ctrl+C puis cliquer sur la bordure rouge (ça sélectionne un élément "body" dans l'inspecteur)
-Dans l'inspecteur, sélectionner la ligne où c'est marqué "iframe" un peu au dessus ( voir screen )
-puis supprimer (touche "Suppr")

Normalement ça permet de jouer au jeu de manière "normale".

- ho et puis F12 pour refermer l'inspecteur.

(Attention si vous ré-ouvrez le MSH2019 Simulator dans le jeu, la manip est à refaire)

----------


## DDMagnetiques

> Si c'est le truc de l'iframe parasite Itch.io j'ai une bidouille qui permet de jouer au jeu, j'espère que DDMagnetique m'en voudra pas si je propose ça en attendant :
> 
> Faut être sous chrome : 
> -Quand on est face à l'écran relou à bord rouge faire F12 (ça ouvre l'inspecteur)
> -Maj+Ctrl+C puis cliquer sur la bordure rouge (ça sélectionne un élément "body" dans l'inspecteur)
> -Dans l'inspecteur, sélectionner la ligne où c'est marqué "iframe" un peu au dessus ( voir screen )
> -puis supprimer (touche "Suppr")
> 
> Normalement ça permet de jouer au jeu de manière "normale".
> ...


Je viens de virer la partie embed du jeu pour le proposer en téléchargement, et il n'y a plus de souci.

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Hey, j'ai du nouveau et tout est bien qui finit bien !

Izual m'a contacté pour me dire que c'est bon ils ont tout fini et que mon jeu sera bien hors classement puisque quand ils ont du rendre leur classement itch.io refusait d'afficher correctement ma participation¹.

Si j'étais jeune, je dirais bien que j'ai le seum.

Mais comme je ne le suis plus tant que ça, on va se dire que tant pis et que je n'ai plus qu'à ravaler ma rancœur aigre, assaisonnée avec le sel de mes larmes, qui marquera le goût âcre de la déception et l'amertume du fiel que je contient à l'encontre de la mise à jour controversée de la plateforme Itch.

1. C'est une correction de leur côté pour éviter que les jeux soient utilisés sur d'autres plateformes. Pour le coup, ça marche bien.

----------


## Taro

Fallait faire un jeu solo là, au lieu de faire un jeu-service, bordel. 'comprennent rien à rien ces marketteux  :tired: 

...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Pollux568

> Mais comme je ne le suis plus tant que ça, on va se dire que tant pis et que je n'ai plus qu'à ravaler ma rancœur aigre, assaisonnée avec le sel de mes larmes, qui marquera le goût âcre de la déception et l'amertume du fiel que je contient à l'encontre de la mise à jour controversée de la plateforme Itch.


Ca serait cool comme thème du prochain Make Something Horrible...

----------


## DDMagnetiques

Ah bah du coup j'ai une idée de jeu.  :Emo:

----------


## Pollux568

"itch.io update simulator" ? :D

----------


## Grhyll

C'est rude, toutes mes condoléances  ::cry::

----------


## Grhyll

Les résultats sont là  ::lol:: 
https://www.canardpc.com/402/make-so...-horrible-2019
Félicitations aux gagnants et aux prix de consolation !

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi ils m'ont appeler zeralphZerger?  ::huh:: 
Mon premier prix en 4 participations, ca fait un beau cadeau de Noël  ::P: 

GG à tous en cas, on remet ça l'an prochain

Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas mentionné le faux magasine, c'était un joli boulot j'avais trouvé

----------


## pierrecastor

J'suis pas abonné au site  ::cry:: 

Alors j'ai chouiné pour la première fois, mais j'sais pas comment ça marche.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Normalement, je t'ai filé l'article, en tout cas, j'ai vu un chouineur

----------


## Taro

Sniff, je ne m'attendais pas à être nominé, mais au moins à avoir un screenshot de mon jeu  :Emo:

----------


## pierrecastor

Merci pour l'article, et bravo à tout les gagnants et nominés.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Bravo aux gagnants !  ::): 
C'est vrai qu'un petit screenshot de chaque jeu n'aurait pas fait de mal. Qui sait, il y aura peut être un petit stream de chacun.
Espoir/10

----------


## Taro

Moi j'aurais mis un Rendezlargent/20, du coup.

----------


## Louck

Je sais pas qui a gagné, donc je dis GG à eux  ::P: .

J'ai "chouiné" pour pouvoir accéder à l'article, s'il y a une bonne âme  ::): .

EDIT: Merci à celui qui m'a donné accès à l'article  ::): .

Pas de chance de mon côté, un vilain bug a empêché que le jeu soit testé  ::(: . Je pensais l'avoir corrigé à temps mais... trop tard pour mon cas!

Il faudrait que je trouve un outil pour faire des tests d'intégrations automatisés pour Unity.

----------


## Pollux568

> Hey, j'ai du nouveau et tout est bien qui finit bien !


Finalement ça t'a fait rentrer dans les mentions spéciales et donc de faire partie des heureux élus cités dans l'article  :;): 

Grand bravo à tous les gagnants en tout cas, c'est très mérité !!!
Ça a été une excellente cuvée, impatient de voir la prochaine !

Est-ce que certains comptent participer a la Global Game Jam du 1er-2 février au passage ?

----------


## SgtApone

Bravo aux gagnants, et aux autres aussi!

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Est-ce que certains comptent participer a la Global Game Jam du 1er-2 février au passage ?


moi

----------


## LeRan

Noël ! Pâques ! Trinité !  ::lol:: 

Quoique... avec le "Prix du Disqualifié", je fais partie des gagnants ou pas ?  ::huh:: 

Très content que ma modeste contribution ait plu à l'avant-garde du prolétariat anatiné, j'essaierai de faire pire la prochaine fois, promis !

----------


## Taro

Mouais, rendez l'argent je vous dis.
Plutôt que de juste mentionnez les pseudos des canards ça aurait pas mal de mettre à côté le titre du jeu qui avait été uploadé pour la jam par chacun.

Et puis ça a déjà été dit plus haut mais ils n'ont pas parlé (car n'ont pas entendu parler, peut-être ?) du Hors-Série Canore Pécé Play Something Horrible 2019.
Parce que ce sont des imposteurs, vous dis-je !

----------


## Grhyll

Lul ben c'est la vie, hein  ::):  Y avait pas d'engagement !

----------


## Louck

> Quoique... avec le "Prix du Disqualifié", je fais partie des gagnants ou pas ?


Uniquement le top 3, si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Bravo à tous les gagnants, moi je me suis planté, trop hors sujet et pas assez dégueux  ::): 

Vivement l'année prochaine ... Ah bah c'est cette année, dans 6 mois déjà !!!

----------


## pierrecastor

Perso, c'est Les Misérables Total Destruction que je trouvais trop bon pour être dans la sélection. 

Et pas de mention de Ryan Jetlines Safety Demonstration - The Game, rien que le fait de rouler sa tête sur le clavier pour lancer le jeu aurait mérité une petite citation.

Mais bravo à tout les cités. La prochaine session, je maitriserait un peu mieux game maker.

----------


## PunkyChunkie

> Et pas de mention de Ryan Jetlines Safety Demonstration - The Game, rien que le fait de rouler sa tête sur le clavier pour lancer le jeu aurait mérité une petite citation.


Complètement d'accord, c'était un de mes favoris et je trouve ça vraiment dommage qu'il n'ait pas été mentionné alors que c'est une des propositions qui colle le plus au thème de la jam (l'idée que je m'en fait en tout cas).

Le choix du sujet était super original et la générosité des moyens comme le didacticiel en mode tuto vidéo ou les idées telles que le roulage de tête m'ont fait penser plusieurs fois : "ah mais ouiii, c'était ça que j'aurais du faire".

Je serais d'avis d'attribuer une espèce de médaille honorifique (ou "horrorifique") en tant que participants on pourrait peut-être suggérer ça pour la prochaine fois.

----------


## Taro

Je ne sais pas s'ils sont à l'écoute sur ce sujet. Ils n'ont même pas ne serait-ce que mentionné le hors-série Canore Pécé.

----------


## pierrecastor

En même temps, pour leur défense, j'ai l'impression que le déménagement les a bien impacté en terme de fonctionnement.

----------

